# What’s your star sign and what’s your MBTI?



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I’d like to know if they’re related


----------



## MyEvilTwin (Sep 27, 2015)

The position of the stars when you're born doesn't affect you at all.

But yes, I'm an ENTP gemini.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it would be a lot more interesting to consider MBTI and Sun Sign-Moon Sign combination... :moon:


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I agree! So why don’t we try? I’ll start: I’m Sun in Sagittarius/Moon in Scorpio- ENFP


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

Aries
INFJ


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> I think it would be a lot more interesting to consider MBTI and Sun Sign-Moon Sign combination...


 What’s yours?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

MyEvilTwin said:


> The position of the stars when you're born doesn't affect you at all.
> 
> But yes, I'm an ENTP gemini.


 How can you be so sure?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

bucolic said:


> Aries
> INFJ


 Thanks


----------



## MyEvilTwin (Sep 27, 2015)

Fohra said:


> How can you be so sure?


Let's just say it's intuition.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Fohra said:


> What’s yours?


Sun - Aries
Moon - Libra

MBTI - Uncertain


----------



## Coobear (May 26, 2018)

I don't think the stars affect personality, but I just happen to be Aquarius and an INFJ  Also Fohra, I like your avatar!


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

MyEvilTwin said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > How can you be so sure?
> ...


 Ok.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > What’s yours?
> ...


 Thanks


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Fohra said:


> Thanks


Leo Rising :topsy_turvy:


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

sun-cancer
moon-pisces
AC- virgo
MC-gemini
venus - leo
mars-cancer
jupiter-gemini
and a lot of things in aquarius

yes I am weird


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Coobear said:


> I don't think the stars affect personality, but I just happen to be Aquarius and an INFJ 🙂 Also Fohra, I like your avatar!


 Lots of aspects form who we are. So, why not this! And thanks, I had the same hairstyle and color your avatar has once! You’re cool


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> sun-cancer
> moon-pisces
> AC- virgo
> MC-gemini
> ...


 Awesome! What’s your MBTI?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Awesome! What’s your MBTI?


ENTP.....that is not make any sense


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> It doesn't matter.


 Could you tell us yours anyway?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! What’s your MBTI?
> ...


 Why is that?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Why is that?


I am a cancer sun with pisces moon and a thinker not a feeler but my moon is pisces


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Why is that?
> ...


 As long as you know yourself very well, none of this really matter then! Cheers


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Fohra said:


> Could you tell us yours anyway?


 @Fohra 
I am an Aries Sun with a moon in Scorpio, Mars in Gemini and Mercury in Pisces. Now, if you if see that, you would know I am a deeply emotional person with a sharp tongue but my brain sucks in communication which is true by the way. I can only do written or artistic communication. If you were to ask me to speak, none of these would make sense to anyone.


----------



## Coobear (May 26, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Lots of aspects form who we are. So, why not this! And thanks, I had the same hairstyle and color your avatar has once! You’re cool


I've pondered that a little. Food for thought


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Fohra said:


> As long as you know yourself very well, none of this really matter then! Cheers



From what I have learned, having a moon sign doesn't make you either a feeler or a thinker. It's the Mercury sign which is the symbol of the mind. Moon sign is more about your inner world which could only manifest itself subconsciously. It takes a back seat in life when in public. Moon sign can also tell what you think about your mother figure as she brought you up.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Could you tell us yours anyway?
> ...


 My attempt is to look at things from different angles! So your MBTI is?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Coobear said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of aspects form who we are. So, why not this! And thanks, I had the same hairstyle and color your avatar has once! You’re cool
> ...


 :}


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Fohra said:


> My attempt is to look at things from different angles! So your MBTI is?


My MBTI is ISFP. 

If you don't mind telling me what have you found out so far in relation to this topic?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you know yourself very well, none of this really matter then! Cheers
> ...


 You know all that and still do not think it matters to know more as a potantial relation between zodiac and personality types?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

My sister and I share a birthdate so we share a star sign but our MBTI types are very different. She's an ISTP and I'm an ENTJ.

An ex and I share the same star sign but he's an INTP. My husband's an INTP but he doesn't share a star sign with me.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Duo said:


> My sister and I share a birthdate so we share a star sign but our MBTI types are very different. She's an ISTP and I'm an ENTJ.
> 
> An ex and I share the same star sign but he's an INTP. My husband's an INTP but he doesn't share a star sign with me.


you are probably talking about sun sing,they are less than 25% of your personality

your AC is in my eyes the most important


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > My attempt is to look at things from different angles! So your MBTI is?
> ...


 Not much! I’m just curious what if there is a connection and the best way is to ask as many people as possible.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Duo said:


> My sister and I share a birthdate so we share a star sign but our MBTI types are very different. She's an ISTP and I'm an ENTJ.
> 
> An ex and I share the same star sign but he's an INTP. My husband's an INTP but he doesn't share a star sign with me.


 I won’t take it that far personally. Finding a good friend or a suitable partner shouldn’t be based on that! But knowing more is still interestingly fun though and it might help so who knows!


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Fohra said:


> I won’t take it that far personally. Finding a good friend or a suitable partner shouldn’t be based on that! But knowing more is still interestingly fun though and it might help so who knows!


That wasn't my point. My point is that there's no correlation between star signs and MBTI types, as evidenced in the examples provided.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Fohra said:


> You know all that and still do not think it matters to know more as a potantial relation between zodiac and personality types?


 I used to do a lot of self research on mythology and zodiac symbolism in relation to ones state of mind. As time went by, I realized that nobody took this sort of thing seriously, so now I rarely think much about it.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> Duo said:
> 
> 
> > My sister and I share a birthdate so we share a star sign but our MBTI types are very different. She's an ISTP and I'm an ENTJ.
> ...


 You might be right! 
My Sun is in Sagittarius, yet the Moon,Mercury,Venus are in Scorpio along with my AC


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Duo said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > I won’t take it that far personally. Finding a good friend or a suitable partner shouldn’t be based on that! But knowing more is still interestingly fun though and it might help so who knows!
> ...


 I see


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > You know all that and still do not think it matters to know more as a potantial relation between zodiac and personality types?
> ...


 I’m with it shouldn’t be taken seriously espically if it’s going to stress oneself out. I still enjoy knowing more though.


----------



## jjmar (May 25, 2018)

I’m a cancer with my moon in aquarius and ascendant in virgo  (infj)


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Do you know other INFJs?


yes,most of my friends are INFJs and air sings


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Sensational said:


> Sun: Sagittarius
> Moon: Pisces


my cousin is also a sagittarius sun with pisces moon,she is very lovely so you must be really amazing person as well


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@heavydirtysoul

Well, I said to myself "863" long before I scrolled to the bottom of your post. ESTJ seems likely to me.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @*heavydirtysoul*
> 
> Well, I said to myself "863" long before I scrolled to the bottom of your post. ESTJ seems likely to me.


Thank you! Why would it be Te instead of Fe and Si instead of Se?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Sensational said:


> MBTI: ESTP
> Socionics: Sle
> Enneagram: 6w7
> Sun: Sagittarius
> ...


 You’re the first ESTP here. Thanks


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know other INFJs?
> ...


 Interesting!


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Interesting!


yes it is,a cancer that hang out with aquarius gemini and libra.....that is not a joke this is my life


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> yes it is,a cancer that hang out with aquarius gemini and libra.....that is not a joke this is my life


Apologize for the off topic, but have you read what I've posted, do you have some thoughts?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Apologize for the off topic, but have you read what I've posted, do you have some thoughts?


I need alot of time to analyze everyting to come to the perfect conclusion


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> I need alot of time to analyze everyting to come to the perfect conclusion


Sure, I'll be waiting


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

heavydirtysoul said:


> Thank you! Why would it be Te instead of Fe and Si instead of Se?


TBH, I just trusted my Ne.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> TBH, I just trusted my Ne.


:laughing: Alright okay


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

Although I do not believe in astrology, I'll say that I am gemini INFP and that's not very in tune with my star sign description.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

0wl said:


> Although I do not believe in astrology, I'll say that I am gemini INFP and that's not very in tune with my star sign description.


the sun sing is less then 25% of personality.....the moon is more dominant and your AC is what you identify with


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

bucolic said:


> Aries
> INFJ


 Can you tell us more?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

0wl said:


> Although I do not believe in astrology, I'll say that I am gemini INFP and that's not very in tune with my star sign description.


 How about your moon?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Fohra said:


> You’re the first ESTP here. Thanks


Yup
N/P
So for kicks because I had some downtime 
I just read an article on the Sun/Moon Combo of Sagittarius/Pisces
I actually think it fits my MBTI & Shadow & enny
Sage is almost Se in itself & Pisces shadow makes me think of Ni

The article linked this song for a mantra
I never seen the video until now but in the past when people have for description on Se I liken it to a vivid time lapse video as far as perception lens.
This video is a pretty cool blend of Se/Ni was what i was thinking 







I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> my cousin is also a sagittarius sun with pisces moon,she is very lovely so you must be really amazing person as well


 that is awesome, thanks


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> How about your moon?


My moon's in cancer which is closer to INFP for sure. Also I have Leo risign.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

0wl said:


> My moon's in cancer which is closer to INFP for sure. Also I have Leo risign.


 well what about the house placement? it is very important as well

can you send here a full bitht chart??? that will be helpful


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

heavydirtysoul said:


> :laughing: Alright okay


I think I'll send you some private thoughts.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> it is quite normal if you are asking me


For an INTJ to be a Sagittarius... or? 


Fohra said:


> Do you know your moon?


I'm not very sure what by exact time of birth was; the most accurate I can say is:

Sun:Sagittarius
Moon: Sagittarius / Capricorn


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@LonelySpaceEmperor You’re the second INTJ here and both have Capricorn!


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know being here made you laugh at least. Cheers
> ...


 You sound like an ENTP Virgo to me.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> You sound like an ENTP Virgo to me.


How does an ENTP virgo work like then? Because what i saw there was "loves order and applies order and still loves order and applies order everywhere and ...." not really my thing.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

SirCanSir said:


> How does an ENTP virgo work like then? Because what i saw there was "loves order and applies order and still loves order and applies order everywhere and ...." not really my thing.


ENTP is more like the Aquarius , saggeterious or even twin. Their element is AIR (Thinking)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like an ENTP Virgo to me.
> ...


 You love the process of mental sparring more than any type and not because you’re trying to achieve some deeper purpose or strategic goal, but for the simple reason that it’s fun. You like to argue to prove your point. All types are on a constant quest for knowledge, yet your way to gain it is by attacking and defending an idea, from every angle, from every side to exercise your effortlessly quick wit. You’re overly critical and perfectionist and prefer doing jobs which allow you the freedom to be your own boss. That’s an ENPT Virgo imo.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Well. I am INTJ™ and Gemini. Repulsion/fear of butterflies; if you _get the gist. _ This is fluff stuff.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I don't get into to astrology, but since your interested in it. 

MBTI: Not fully determined, but most likely INFP.
https://i.imgur.com/U1QZiWh.png

No idea if that chart is helpful, I just used the link I saw posted earlier and got the picture result.
I didn't understand any of the results.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I don't get into to astrology, but since your interested in it.
> 
> MBTI: Not fully determined, but most likely INFP.
> https://i.imgur.com/U1QZiWh.png
> ...


 Couldn’t open it! Would you mind useing another website?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Astrology has the four elements like Keirsey has
-(Sensing Judging=Earth, Thinking=Air, Feeling= Water and Sensing Persieving=Fire)

SJ's are Melanconic, NT's are choleric, NF's are Phlegmatic and SP's are sanguine.

Water is linked to estrogen, Fire is linked to dopamine, Air is linked to Testosterone and Earth is linked to Serotonine


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

@*Fohra* would you mind deleting my quote now? Because I am afraid the info could get abused. I will also delete my starsign info.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

How's this?


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Fohra said:


> Finally, an ISTJ



thats what my profile shows, just like my birthday.

im not an ISTJ


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Electra said:


> @*Fohra* would you mind deleting my quote now? Because I am afraid the info could get abused. I will also delete my starsign info.


 You managed to edit it, didn’t you?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

CultOfPersonality said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, an ISTJ
> ...


 Ok.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Fohra said:


> You managed to edit it, didn’t you?


You have to delete my quote as well.
It is post #149. You just click "edit" then mark the text that is min in there.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@Electra Done.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Fohra said:


> @*Electra* Done.


Good work, you seem to manage to delete the entire post! That is impressing, I don't know how to do that y self :happy:


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Was it view-able?


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

what im trying to say is that information youll get here wont be accurate.

first of all, you asked for our MBTI type, the problem? you cant know or prove that you are type XXXX and its only based on how you or how other people precieve you as. there were people here that typed me as ISXJ, XNFP and XNTP, many types, dont you think?

as for any star sign or astrology, its already been proven to be a psuedo science. The reason why most people can relate to the descriptions or traits is because of the Forer effect.

In conclusion : you wont get any information that will prove any correlation between MBTI and astrology, one is something that was involved in years of study and never was proven, and the other is known as the leader of psuedo science, so yeah, just want to save your time


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> Was it view-able?


 Yes but it’s difficult for me to read


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

CultOfPersonality said:


> what im trying to say is that information youll get here wont be accurate.
> 
> first of all, you asked for our MBTI type, the problem? you cant know or prove that you are type XXXX and its only based on how you or how other people precieve you as. there were people here that typed me as ISXJ, XNFP and XNTP, many types, dont you think?
> 
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@Persona Maiden Can you just tell me the sun and the moon?


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I can pm you the profile link if you'd like. I'd post it here, but it has birth time/location, which I didn't want to post publicly here.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

CultOfPersonality said:


> what im trying to say is that information youll get here wont be accurate.
> 
> first of all, you asked for our MBTI type, the problem? you cant know or prove that you are type XXXX and its only based on how you or how other people precieve you as. there were people here that typed me as ISXJ, XNFP and XNTP, many types, dont you think?
> 
> ...


This is taking it too fare, if I may say so. No disrespect but... The personality-type of the starsigns (not horoscopes, mind you) are pretty accurate and it has nothing to do with birthdates but with traits recogniceable and given a name, like a company uses a logo that seems fit. The big five theory is scientificly proven and is very simmilar to MBTI.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Electra said:


> This is taking it too fare, if I may say so. No disrespect but... The personality-type of the starsigns (not horoscopes, mind you) are pretty accurate and it has nothing to do with birthdates but with traits recogniceable and given a name, like a company uses a logo that seems fit. The big five theory is scientificly proven and is very simmilar to MBTI.


if the MBTI and Big Five are so similar, then why one is considered scientifically valid and the other not? and even the Big Five himself has problems, but in the MBTI there are many flaws, if it was so valid, then you would see much less "mistyping" , but the fact is that when a test depends on how you or others precieve you, will never be close to the accuracy of real science.

starsigns, horoscopes.. all of them are psuedo science, give me a reliable study that shows their validity, if you cant provide one from a reliable source, then please.. dont let your beliefs cloud your logic.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I can pm you the profile link if you'd like. I'd post it here, but it has birth time/location, which I didn't want to post publicly here.


 NO! Do not post any personal information here! Wait..


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I won't, no worries.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@Persona Maiden This is the website I use, open it and after your fill your information, you will see your sun and moon and the rest as a list. Read it then just tell me what is your sun and moon without sending a link or an image..
https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I won't, no worries.


 Cool :}


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

CultOfPersonality said:


> if the MBTI and Big Five are so similar, then why one is considered scientifically valid and the other not? and even the Big Five himself has problems, but in the MBTI there are many flaws, if it was so valid, then you would see much less "mistyping" , but the fact is that when a test depends on how you or others precieve you, will never be close to the accuracy of real science.
> 
> starsigns, horoscopes.. all of them are psuedo science, give me a reliable study that shows their validity, if you cant provide one from a reliable source, then please.. dont let your beliefs cloud your logic.


I believe what I find logic and I find this very logic but hard to explain. MBTI is based on functions and The Big Five is not, it also include a test for neurosis and there are some other differences to which I can't remember at the top of my head but the similarities are there when it comes to Sensing/Intuition, Thinking/ Feeling, Judging/Persieving and Extraversion/Introversion. In astrology this is refered to as The 5 Elements, Water (Feeling in MBTI), Fire (Sensing Persiving), Earth (Judging) and Air (Thinking), Ether being the "Norm", something in between these tempramntes. All th zodiak signs fall into each of these categories like the MBTI types fall into a Keirsey temprament.

So if Th big five has proven Extraversion /Openness to experience (Intuition in mbti)/ Accomodation (Feeling in mbti) and Concienciousness (Judging in the mbti) to be true then that can't avoid to also count for the Elements in the Zodiak as they are related


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Moon-Leo/Sun=Taurus/Ascendant=Virgo. I know you didn't ask me for a Ascendant, but I noticed others giving it.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> Moon-Leo/Sun=Taurus/Ascendant=Virgo. I know you didn't ask me for a Ascendant, but I noticed others giving it.


 Thanks :}


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Electra said:


> I believe what I find logic and I find this very logic but hard to explain. MBTI is based on functions and The Big Five is not, it also include a test for neurosis and there are some other differences to which I can't remember at the top of my head but the similarities are there when it comes to Sensing/Intuition, Thinking/ Feeling, Judging/Persieving and Extraversion/Introversion. In astrology this is refered to as The 5 Elements, Water (Feeling in MBTI), Fire (Sensing Persiving), Earth (Judging) and Air (Thinking), Ether being the "Norm", something in between these tempramntes. All th zodiak signs fall into each of these categories like the MBTI types fall into a Keirsey temprament.


so your argument is that because they are supposedly similar it makes MBTI also valid? so again, tell me, why the Big Five is considered valid but the MBTI not? the thing that your logic fails to see, is that even if the MBTI and the Big Five are similar, it doesn't mean that the MBTI is also valid, the only thing it might mean is that some aspects of it are in the Big Five, nothing more.

look, I would like to talk about the Avatar ( best cartoon ever ) but what I asked for is a study that shows the the scientific validity of the things you mention about astrology and astrology itself.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

CultOfPersonality said:


> the thing that your logic fails to see,
> 
> look, I would like to talk about the Avatar ( best cartoon ever ) but what I asked for is a study that shows the the scientific validity of the things you mention about astrology and astrology itself.


Please refrain from insults.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Electra said:


> Please refrain from insults.


where did I insult? and even if I did ( and I didn't, you just take things too personal ), im still expecting you to prove the things you mention here.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

CultOfPersonality said:


> so your argument is that because they are supposedly similar it makes MBTI also valid? so again, tell me, why the Big Five is considered valid but the MBTI not? even if the MBTI and the Big Five are similar, it doesn't mean that the MBTI is also valid, the only thing it might mean is that some aspects of it are in the Big Five, nothing more.


 I think it is because of what I just told you about the function stack. Well, I have to inform you that yes; if the big 5 are considered valid then there are parts of MBTI in there that are also valid and there is no way you can't twist the truth to avoid that.

Example: If you use a poisoned banana in a banana cake then that banana cake will be poisonous.
If you make a cream-cake that cake will also be poisonous if you put the poisoned banana in it, even though it's a different cake because the poisonous ingredient are in there too...the name of the cake doesn't change that fact :happy: Even though some parts of both of the cakes are not poisonous, mind you.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

CultOfPersonality said:


> where did I insult? and even if I did ( and I didn't, you just take things too personal ), im still expecting you to prove the things you mention here.


You are insulting me right there and some would claim it might be better to be emotionally sensitive then rude.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Electra said:


> I think it is because of what I just told you about the function stack. Well, I have to inform you that yes; if the big 5 are considered valid then there are parts of MBTI in there that are also valid and there is no way you can't twist the truth to avoid that.
> 
> Example: If you use a poisoned banana in a banana cake then that banana cake will be poisonous.
> If you make a cream-cake that cake will also be poisonous if you put the poisoned banana in it, even though it's a different cake because the poisonous ingredient are in there too...the name of the cake doesn't change that fact :happy: Even though some parts of both of the cakes are not poisonous, mind you.


again, there is a problem with this logic.


The First Temple Period and the Second Temple Period are considered by historians to be real events in the history, and there are many Archeological findings that proved that it happened. By your logic, if those things were validated or proved, then all the events and things that are mentioned in the bible ( or, as others say : old testament ) are also true.


what im trying to say is, that even if some aspects of the MBTI are in Big Five, it doesn't make the MBTI as valid as the Big Five or just valid.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@SirCanSir No! I have a bad connection, and I need to refresh the page every time I want to type a reply.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Vaka said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm being honest, I don't either. But I do realize we have very limited perception and we exist in a lower dimension of reality. I approached astrology hesitantly but in studying it, I've realized so many things align and ring true and though I don't know why they do, I just know that they do. Part of my interest is in figuring out why they do and where this power would come from
> ...


 I agree with the last part. I do not think anyone should be fixated on anything in general to the extent it will affect oneself and mess up his life.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > It was a lucky guess based on what I knew and obsereved so far. What I really like is to think out loud with open-minded individuals and see how it goes. I find interacting with people is so rewarding and I sincerely appreciate the participation and It has not crossed my mind even once I’m more knowlegable than any of you! I’m enjoying this as well as I’m learning.
> ...


 You tell me.. Am I right?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> You tell me.. Am I right?


I merely said i understand your approach about learning through interacting with open minded people. 
I didnt say you are right about zodiac typology. You still havent educated me enough to believe you.
I ll see for myself anyway after learning more. For the time being i still dont believe in it, because i didnt find anything right about it when i tried the birthchart.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > You tell me.. Am I right?
> ...


 You just proved I was right! So, let’s wait and see what others have.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Fohra said:


> Good luck with your test. I mean it.


mrh I didnt do the test, my teacher fucked up again


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

OK,this is scary how accurate it is,this is literally me



1st house - Ascendant (ASC)
Physical personality
Ascendant (ASC) - Symbolises basic personality traits such as physical appearance, temperament, behaviour, relationship to life and the first impression the person gives.
Ascendant in Virgo (Virgo ruler is Mercury)
People with Virgo Ascendant develop the best through spiritual analysis, discernment and self-criticism. Application of knowledge must be appropriate and consider the benefits that it brings - it must be beneficial to the public. The focus is interest in body and health. It is necessary to carefully select negative experiences in the person´s mind and get rid of them. Beware of obsession with neatness, precision and perfection because the person loses his natural spontaneity. ... more -»
The ruler of the Ascendant - Mercury
These people tend to be mentally active, they often think about their behaviour and they try to find explanation for it. These people never do what they want; they let other tell them what to do and it upsets them. They function as a connector or mediator. They act through spoken or written words.
The ruler of the Ascendant (Mercury) in Cancer
These people act insistently and their behaviour is influenced by their environment.
The ruler of the Ascendant (Mercury) in the 11th House
Life of these people is influenced by politics. Friendships, contacts, hopes and favouritism prevail in their lives.
Planets in the 1st House
There is no planet.
Ascendant aspects
Opposition Moon (1°06’, Applying)
(3°35’, Applying)
Square Jupiter (3°12’, Separating)
Square Pluto (3°17’, Applying)
10th house 10th house - Medium Coeli (MC)
Career, prestige and reputation
Medium Coeli (MC) - Symbolises social status, career, reputation, honours, fame, success, authoritative personality, father.
10th house in Gemini (Gemini ruler is Mercury)
People with Gemini on the tenth house cusp usually excel in professions that require good literacy, articulacy and intelligence. They enjoy work that is diverse and moving forward fast. These people are able to present their ideas clearly and they like to communicate with others. Their work must be varied and stimulating, otherwise they will be immediately bored. These people are often tireless workaholics who successfully manage two different careers at the same time.
The ruler of the 10th House (Mercury) in the 11th House
Career of these people is often dependent on friends and aquintances. They are often talented politicians and their career may be related to elections. They have long-term plans and projects that are frequently ahead of time. At a mature age they often become well-known.
Planets in the 10th House
There is no planet.
MC aspects
Square Moon (3°05’, Applying)
(3°21’, Applying)
Conjunction Jupiter (1°13’, Separating)
Trine Neptune (0°14’, Applying)
Opposition Pluto (5°16’, Applying)
Parallel Sun (0°36’)
Parallel Jupiter (1°03’)
Parallel Node (0°04’)
Interpretations - Planets in Signs, Planets in Houses
Planets describe a certain process of what is happening - eg. Mars fights, Saturn limits, Jupiter expands..
Sign in which the planet is located determines how the planet is manifesting itself, for example Mars may manifest itself in a way Aries would behave (vigorously and irritably) or in the manner of Taurus (more slowly, gradually and consistently)
Houses show special areas of everyday life, in which all this takes place. Location in a house shows whether, for example Mars manifests in relationships (7th house), employment (6th house), family (4th house) or elsewhere.
Hint:
Planets show us what is happening;
Signs show us how it is hapenning; 
Houses show us where it is happening.
Planets:
Sun - Self, individuality, personality
The Sun symbolises a personal identity. It shows us areas where the person should learn to be independent, where he should fulfill his potential, differentiate himself from others and shine. The position of the Sun may tell us which profession would best suit the character of a person.
Sun in Cancer
Cancer is ruled by the Moon, which gives people born under this sign great emotional sensitivity. They are thus often reserved and shy. Their reasoning, thinking and behaviour are very dependent on their mood, and this is the reason why they like to depend on people with strong personalities and choose partners they can lean on. more -»
Sun in the 11th House
The Sun in the eleventh house brings help from those who are in a position to provide it, so other people can achieve their goals. These people will achieve their objectives with the support of their friends, business partners or through a joint activity. They long for their partner´s recognition for their mental efforts in the joint activity and for a leading role in this group. They will probably become their leaders or spokesmen. Their approach to life is very liberal and tolerant. They are humanitarian people who prefer popularity to power. These people are self-sacrificing and they sacrifice their lives for higher causes. The support of their friends will always be crucial to them.
Sun aspects
Conjunction Mars (5°30’, Separating)
(0°40’, Applying)
Opposition Neptune (7°33’, Applying)
Conjunction Node (3°24’, Separating)
Parallel Jupiter (0°26’)
Parallel MC (0°36’)
Parallel Node (0°41’)
Moon - Emotions, instincts, roots, mother
Place in the horoscope where the Moon is tells us what gives the person a sense of security, and where to find it. It describes how sensitive we are and how we instinctively interact with our surroundings. The Moon also tells us about our childhood and our experiences with our mother.
Moon in Pisces
Moon in Pisces has the greatest sensitivity and perceptiveness of surroundings. The person can experience feelings of insecurity, be passive and only wait and see what happens in his life. If you engage in creative or spiritual search, you can become an artist or a mystic with great imagination. more -»
Moon in the 7th House
The Moon in the seventh house creates a popular and adaptable character. These people have the ability to respond to the subtle atmosphere and usually form a group with people they come into contact with. They long for praise and social recognition. They are emotionally dependent on this and it can lead to premature marriage. In any case, these people do not like solitude. Sometimes they want to get married for the feeling of home security and for their social status; the background of their partner plays an important role. They usually attract moody and sensitive partners and they are often very indecisive before they enter into a long-term relationship.
Moon aspects
Trine Mercury (2°29’, Applying)
Square Jupiter (4°19’, Separating)
Square Pluto (2°10’, Applying)
Opposition Ascendant (1°06’, Applying)
Square MC (3°05’, Applying)
Parallel Pluto (0°06’)
Mercury - Thinking, communication, intellect, learning
Mercury is the planet that brings us interest in intellectual things, about teaching and learning. It also indicates into what depth we want to study things. It gives us natural intelligence and the ability to analyse and reproduce.
Mercury in Cancer
Mercury in Cancer gives people good memory, great imagination, adaptability, and a talent for writing. Those who hurt these people can be sure that they will not forgive them any time soon. People with Mercury in this position can do any job and they can adapt easily when circumstances change. They get along well with people who have different opinions and attitudes. They like to be flattered and praised and they rarely do anything that could damage their reputation.
Mercury in the 11th House
Mercury in the eleventh house represents a connection with socialising. This position means versatile mind, broad views and diverse thinking. The opinions of these people are unbiased, impersonal and always friendly. They willingly communicate and exchange ideas with people of diverse origins, occupations and social status. Their way of thinking is unusual and unconventional. Their friends provide them with various opinions and ideas. Contact with such people brings them joy and pleasure.
Mercury aspects
Trine Moon (2°29’, Applying)
(3°35’, Applying)
Parallel Venus (0°01’)
Parallel Jupiter (0°47’)
Contra-Parallel Neptune (0°35’)
Venus - Sensuality, love, harmony, pleasure
Venus symbolises attractivity. Sign in which Venus is tells us what we are attracted to and this enables us to give or receive love and affection, beauty and happiness, values and principles. The negative side is that it represents weakness and shallowness.
Venus in Leo
Venus in Leo means very romantic nature. They often prefer to express their feelings of affection with a poem, a picture or a song rather than with acts. If they gave their passion a form of a creative expression, it would give their relationships a greater chance of survival. At first, their partners could not believe their luck to find such a great and enthusiastic lover, but later they realise that they were given a role in a script for a romance. These people feel entitled to flirt or even have a love affair whenever they wish, but even the smallest sign of their partner's unfaithfulness causes a big scene.
Venus in the 11th House
Venus in eleventh house points to the benefits gained from contact with friends and social networking. It means social people who know how to deal with people and satisfy their needs. They have a talent for organizing social activities. They will achieve success mostly due to these abilities. Their friends often have some artistic talent.
Venus aspects
Opposition Neptune (3°06’, Separating)
Trine Pluto (1°54’, Applying)
(3°21’, Applying)
Parallel Mercury (0°01’)
Parallel Jupiter (0°45’)
Contra-Parallel Neptune (0°37’)
Mars - Activity, energy, courage, assertiveness
Mars in Cancer
People with Mars in Cancer are emotional and very moody. Sometimes they take their time to decide which goal they want to achieve. Direct, full of energy and uncomplicated Mars is not too happy in Cancer that is full of complicated emotions. These people want to express their wishes, but not at the expense of exposure to uncertainty and embarrassment. Consequently, they often fail to express their desires and fears clearly enough and others frequently do not know what they exactly want. As a result, neither partner knows what the other wants. People with Mars in Cancer have the ability to penetrate into the most hidden and secret areas of other people´s souls.
Mars in the 11th House
Mars in eleventh house suggests people who are trying to realize their ideals. They like to help other, less able people and they have an excellent ability to encourage others to do some charity work. They show initiative and they are good at organising things. They often get actively involved in strikes or other social unrest. Sometimes they can get into trouble even though they are very diligent and hardworking, because they are somewhat rebellious and independent.
Mars aspects
Conjunction Sun (5°30’, Separating)
Conjunction Node (2°05’, Applying)
Jupiter - Happiness, optimism, expansion
Jupiter symbolises growth, expansion, laws, faith and ethics that guide it. It represents a sense for development and support, which can lead to opportunities, wealth and faith. However, if Jupiter is damaged, the person becomes immoral and extremist.
Jupiter in Gemini
People with Jupiter in Gemini have a talent to get to know as many aspects of life as possible. It is basically how they get to know themselves. However, they may easily get entangled in endless amusements and distractions that life offers and forget about things that truly matter. They collect as much information and knowledge as they can, and in this process they meet many people that can act as facilitators (travel, employment, services, or something more unusual). At a more intellectual level, gathering information allows them to see general trends in society as well as interests of individuals. Their most important ability is to be a well informed in one or more areas. It is possible that they identify themselves with two or more philosophies or moral codes at the same time. Jupiter in this position may mean talent for writing, success in studies (languages, medicine), the possibility of studying abroad (Jupiter = foreign countries), twins (Jupiter = children), scholarships (Jupiter gives people support), studying overseas, education in adulthood, success in journalism, medicine or travelling.
Jupiter in the 9th House
Jupiter in the ninth house suggests important interests such as philosophy, religion, and higher education. These people seek education and they are talented higher education teachers. They are probably going to travel a lot, which will benefit them.
Jupiter aspects
Square Moon (4°19’, Separating)
Conjunction Saturn (5°25’, Separating)
Trine Neptune (1°28’, Applying)
Opposition Pluto (6°29’, Applying)
Square Ascendant (3°12’, Separating)
Conjunction MC (1°13’, Separating)
Parallel Sun (0°26’)
Parallel Mercury (0°47’)
Parallel Venus (0°45’)
Parallel MC (1°03’)
Parallel Node (1°07’)
Saturn - Restriction, order, maturity, time
Saturn is our strict teacher who is able to ruthlessly examine our maturity. However, it is not only the despot, but also the archetype of the sage who uses pain as a means to get our attention on what we should focus on and what we should continue to develop.
Saturn in Taurus
People with Saturn in Taurus need to learn to attribute the right value to things. They have a particularly good sense of material values, but they tend to underestimate the intangible or "invisible" things that are not immediately apparent at first glance. Money can become the source of their worries and problems. They are either afraid of losing what they already own, they may have debts or not enough money. In the first case, they attach too much importance to material things, in the second case they probably do not take money seriously enough, and in the third case, they must realise that the supply of cash does not depend so much on external conditions, but rather on how rich one feels inside. The purpose of this life lesson is to gain a sense of balance and stop compensating for it by merely evaluating life from a material point of view, or to overlook this area.
Saturn in the 9th House
Saturn in the house of higher education, philosophy, religion and travel suggests a stable and practical life philosophy. These people usually have traditional views on religion, education and business affairs. They adhere to rules and laws. Their work is very precise and it has an aim. They have a talent for administrative functions, particularly in the areas of law, pedagogy, religion and publishing.
Saturn aspects
(0°40’, Applying)
Conjunction Jupiter (5°25’, Separating)
Contra-Parallel Neptune (0°53’)
Uranus - Originality, freedom, revolution
Uranus is the power of awakening, which often means that there will be some disruption and change. Events under the influence of Uranus are unexpected or unpredictable, forcing us to do things in a new way and face the truth about this or that issue.
Uranus in Aquarius
(Note: Uranus is a slow transpersonal planet and may remain in a single sign for up to many years. The description of Uranus in Aquarius is therefore valid for the entire generation of people and is very general. The characteristic of the personality is in the description of Uranus in the 6th house.)
Uranus in Aquarius is in its own sign and it creates inventors and people who like to apply new, untested methods and procedures. They like to fight for moral values and they love freedom. They do not let their emotions and feelings to restrict them. They are open-minded and open to radical reforms. Aquarius is known for its humanity, and Uranus further strengthens these tendencies.
Uranus in the 6th House
Uranus in the sixth house suggests unstable behaviour at work and in connection with health. These people do not like dull work and need an opportunity to apply their ideas about improving their work environment. They tend to be inaccurate when they work. Sometimes they get into a state of mental exhaustion, while at other times they are full of energy to handle their tasks. As employees they are imaginative and creative, but they usually do not get along with their boss. They are likely to experience unexpected changes or periods of unemployment. These people like to experiment with food, diets or various health regimes.
Neptune - Fantasy, illusion, spirituality, imagination
Neptune is called the Lord of the Invisible Empire, which is a mysterious name of a mysterious planet. Perhaps we could describe it as a dimension of life that cannot be experienced by our five senses and we can only understand and perceive it in our imagination.
Neptune in Aquarius
(Note: Neptune is a slow transpersonal planet and may remain in a single sign for up to many years. The description of Neptune in Aquarius is therefore valid for the entire generation of people and is very general. The characteristic of the personality is in the description of Neptune in the 5th house.)
Neptune in Aquarius suggests relatively complicated person. These people may, for example be promoters of revolutionary ideas based on unrealistic goals e.g. utopian socialism, or they may be people who want to bring novel direction into established religions and they have the same approaches toward new spiritual movements.
Neptune in the 5th House
Neptune in the fifth house influences romantic relationships, creativity and children. It suggests natural ability to walk a mile in other people´s shoes. People with Neptune in the fifth house may have an acting talent, or they at least like theatre and movies. They may also have great imagination. They are true romantics in their love life and they are capable of experiencing confusion and embarrassment. Their children are likely to be sensitive and intuitive and they will require special understanding and attention. They usually do not get the recognition they deserve in this area.
Neptune aspects
Opposition Sun (7°33’, Applying)
Opposition Venus (3°06’, Separating)
Trine Jupiter (1°28’, Applying)
Trine MC (0°14’, Applying)
Contra-Parallel Mercury (0°35’)
Contra-Parallel Venus (0°37’)
Contra-Parallel Saturn (0°53’)
Pluto - Transformation, regeneration, power
Pluto is the planet of death and rebirth. It is the end of all things, it is the Judgment Day. It can give rise to obsessions or convictions. On the dark end of its spectrum it can manifest as "succumbing to the urge," or it can create an individual who has the ability to get to the core of things, destroy negative things and bring on healing and transformation.
Pluto in Sagittarius
(Note: Pluto is a slow transpersonal planet and may remain in a single sign for up to many years. The description of Pluto in Sagittarius is therefore valid for the entire generation of people and is very general. The characteristic of the personality is in the description of Pluto in the 4th house.)
People with Pluto in Sagittarius are understanding and philosophical. Personal transformation can occur especially through philosophical searching. Pluto in this position strengthens their innate (not learnt) religious consciousness and feeling. We can expect them to create a new spiritual or mystical direction, and attempts to merge existing religions and churches.
Pluto in the 4th House
Pluto in the fourth house creates tension at home. These people will have the tendency to be domineering towards their friends and relatives. In such a home environment there may be a struggle for power among family members. These people have a strong bond with their home or country. In some cases, they will be interested in science or jobs that deal with their country or the world.
Pluto aspects
Square Moon (2°10’, Applying)
Trine Venus (1°54’, Applying)
Opposition Jupiter (6°29’, Applying)
Square Ascendant (3°17’, Applying)
Opposition MC (5°16’, Applying)
Parallel Moon (0°06’)
Objects:
Lunar Nodes - North Node and South Node
The Lunar Nodes aren’t planets, but rather astrology mathematical points, that are directly opposite each other in the chart. It is said, that your life purpose is encoded between them - in the line between North Node and South Node. The South Node indicates your comfort zone, your habitual place, while your North Node shows life lessons and what you’re striving for in this lifetime. Both Lunar Nodes are almost always retrogade.
North Node (Mean) in Cancer - South Node in Capricorn
North Node in Cancer brings the conflict between family and profession, home and public, proximity and distance, inner experience and external obligations. 
These people need to find happiness in their family and in their spiritual life. They need to be interested in their family, roots, nation and homeland. They also need to turn to their own feelings and emotional needs, to their inner world and mental images. 
Watch out for exaggerated ambition and external recognition instead of developing inner peace.
North Node (Mean) in the 11th House - South Node in the 5th House
Node (Mean) aspects
Conjunction Sun (3°24’, Separating)
Conjunction Mars (2°05’, Applying)
Parallel MC (0°04’)
Parallel Sun (0°41’)
Parallel Jupiter (1°07’)
Lilith - Black Moon - Fascination and Denial
Lilith is a fictional point - the second empty focal point of elliptical orbit of the Moon around the Earth. 
In mythology, Lilith refused to submit to Adam, rebelled against the connection between Adam and Eve, decided to escape from the world of people and made a connection with Satan. 
In astrology, Lilith symbolises either fascination or refusal of topics with which she is connected with. Both, the fascination or the rejection of the given topics, can eventually engulf the person and take him "away" from the human world.
Lilith (Mean) in Capricorn
Absolute loneliness; doubts about knowledge 
These people are afraid of failure and they are very responsible. When they start doing something, they want to finish it at all cost. They feel that in order to manage everything they do they have to put their feelings aside. They often seem cold and reserved. They have a problem with the authorities; they are afraid of them or they reject them. However, in reality they are very vulnerable and emotional. The way out is through the opposite sign, the sign of Cancer - they have to be open to their feelings and experiences. 
Beware of injuries to knees, joints and spine.
Lilith (Mean) in the 5th House
Ambiguous attitude to motherhood; rejection of love life; difficulties in parenthood.
Chiron - Wounded Healer, inner teacher
Chiron is an asteroid between Saturn and Uranus. Its orbit is very unusual and represents a bridge between material and spiritual worlds. 
According to mythology, Chiron was a great healer, wise teacher and one of the immortal Centaurs. Unfortunately, he was "deadly" injured by a poisonous arrow by Heracles, his favourite disciple. He was suffering in great pain but he could not die. Finally, he gave up his immortality for the benefit of Prometheus who was also suffering, and Chiron was sent to the underworld. In the underworld Zeus had mercy for him and he raised him to the heaven. 
In astrology, Chiron symbolises our unhealable injuries and incurable trauma. However, if a person, instead of drowning in his own trauma, is able to accept the trauma and help others who are also suffering, and accept that suffering is part of life, then Chiron may be the key to wisdom, or even to some sort of "Initiation Gate".
Chiron in Sagittarius
These people are repeatedly forced to experience religious and ideology crisis and face doubts about the meaning of life. The world seems to them like a ship full of crazy people where no rules apply, and they are unable to find a meaningful place in it. They feel like trusting and naive outlanders, foreigners in their own country, while others seem to them invulnerable. Their injury has a name - spleen.
Chiron in the 4th House
The unhealable injury of these people is their family. They believe that their parents did not give them proper care, love and a sense of security. Even in adulthood, unhappy childhood can still be their open, unhealing injury. They compensate for this for example by creating their own big family, by constantly dealing with the past, or by deciding to never become parents in order to never cause pain to their children.
Main aspects
Conjunction- Sun Conjunction Mars (5°30’, Separating)
Conjunction is a typical aspect of fighters, explorers and researchers. These people often have too much energy. However, they also suffer from sudden energy losses.
Sextile - Sun Saturn (0°40’, Applying)
This harmonious aspect give these people the ability to work hard and take on responsibility at work, so they are usually very responsible. However, they often have low self-concept and tendencies to be too hard on themselves.
Opposition- Sun Opposition Neptune (7°33’, Applying)
This aspect creates people that are overly empathetic and too willing to sacrifice themselvem, and thus they may easily be used by others or cheated. These people should stay away from drugs, alcohol and tobacco because they have considerable tendencies to use drugs and alcohol to solve their problems.
Trine- Moon Trine Mercury (2°29’, Applying)
This harmonious aspect give people good memory, poetic soul and the ability to understand others. It helps people to become good teachers, journalists and psychologists. These people are interested in their origin and roots and in environmental problems. They are often very intelligent.
Square- Moon Square Jupiter (4°19’, Separating)
This aspect causes constantly increasing needs – for emotions, care and comfort. These people are introverts who seek intense religious life. They are very dependent on external conditions and they need to find their purpose of life.
Square- Moon Square Pluto (2°10’, Applying)
This aspect evokes deep feelings, which often complicate relationships with loved ones. These people occasionally get into situations that have profound impact on their personal life and then they make significant changes based on these experiences. They are interested in psychology, occultism, alternative movements and new lifestyles. This aspect can cause a bad relationship with body - these people can have trouble accepting the way they look.
Opposition- Venus Opposition Neptune (3°06’, Separating)
This aspect causes considerable romantic feelings that complicate life and put these people into intricate situations. They often give priority to their own fantasies over reality. Esoteric activities sometimes become more important to them than the reality and take away considerable amounts of energy from the relationship. These people should try to be more rational and have "thick skin". They are usually very lazy. For artists, this aspect brings inspiration, creativity, imagination, and very good taste.
Conjunction- Jupiter Conjunction Saturn (5°25’, Separating)
This conjunction can develop in two ways. If Saturn becomes dominant then it creates people who like to form binding relationships and "teach" others. If Jupiter becomes dominant and Saturn's energies are suppressed, then these people may have too much self-confidence or even feel self-important. Ideally the energie of both planets become harmonious.
Trine- Jupiter Trine Neptune (1°28’, Applying)
This harmonious aspect gives people compassion, restless soul, ideals of a reformer, artistic inclinations and religious visions. However, these visions can be suppressed by stronger aspects of other planets. This aspect is excellent for lawyers and judges. Higher legislative bodies should be established during this harmonious aspect. These people may feel the energies that people had when cosmos was created.
Opposition- Jupiter Opposition Pluto (6°29’, Applying)
This aspect is often responsible for stubbornness and fighting spirit. These people long for self-awareness and they like to travel. They have revolutionary attitudes and they often become involved in religious activities. This inharmonious aspect causes friction between the inner and outer world, and these people suffer from internal confusion. In the best case scenario they struggle against plutonic mysteries, in the worst case scenario they are ruining the rules of their society.
Other aspects
Opposition - Ascendant Opposition Moon (1°06’, Applying)
This aspect can bring people instability and they may easily get influenced by others.
Sextile - Ascendant Mercury (3°35’, Applying)
This aspect gives people vitality and curiosity.
Square - Ascendant Square Jupiter (3°12’, Separating)
The positive thing about this aspect is that these people are generous, kind and that they are usually in excellent health. The negative side of this aspect is that they can be arrogant or even violent. They can suffer from illnesses that result from their eccentric behaviour and sometimes there is a risk of obesity.
Square - Ascendant Square Pluto (3°17’, Applying)
The positive thing about this aspect is that it gives people independent, sometimes even extreme behaviour and the ability to physically and mentally regenerate. The negative thing about this aspect is that these people do not realise what impression they are making on others and they often cause themselves harm because of it.
Square - MC Square Moon (3°05’, Applying)
This aspect can bring instability in professional life and these people often have unstable professions.
Sextile - MC Venus (3°21’, Applying)
The positive thing about this aspect is that these people are popular at work.
Conjunction - MC Conjunction Jupiter (1°13’, Separating)
The positive thing about this aspect is that these people believe in their ability to achieve success. This ability helps them grow. The negative side of this aspect is that they often overestimate their skills that are frequently not as great as their ambitions.
Trine - MC Trine Neptune (0°14’, Applying)
The positive thing about this aspect is that it gives people intuition that helps them find their life path.
Opposition - MC Opposition Pluto (5°16’, Applying)
The positive thing about this aspect is that these people have the ability to find hidden opportunity that helps them achieve their goals and break out of old and obsolete patterns of behaviour. The negative side of this aspect is that these people may unknowingly behave destructively and thus harm their social status.
Conjunction - Node Conjunction Sun (3°24’, Separating)
This conjunction greatly increases the importance of the sign and the house in which it appears. The capabilities, potentials and tasks that are related to it can be responsible for a significant boom.
Conjunction - Node Conjunction Mars (2°05’, Applying)
The positive thing about this aspect is that it gives people vigour and determination that help them achieve their goals. They can fight with passion for what is important to them. 
The negative side of this aspect is that it can cause great inner tension and frustration, because the fighting spirit and the desire to conquer can distract these people from the focal point if their life instead of pulling them towards it. There is a danger that they will create artificial image of their enemy as a result of suppressed aggression. The behaviour of these people is often inappropriate and their responses may be exaggerated.
Declination aspects - Parallels and Contra-Parallels
Parallels and Contra-Parallels are aspects, which refer to degrees of declination above or below the celestial equator.
Parallel is similar to a conjunction, but usually provides benefits.
Contra-Parallel is said to be similar to the opposition, but weaker.
Note: The following parallel and contra-parallel interpretations are the same as the interpretations used for the conjunction and opposition.
Parallel- Sun Parallel Jupiter (0°26’)
This aspect often brings people material success and widens their horizons. It often causes vanity but these people are simply aware of their success.
Parallel- Moon Parallel Pluto (0°06’)
This aspect causes unnecessary stubbornness in conflicts with loved ones. These people do not like making compromises and they are dificult to get along with. They hide their true feelings and then they have emotional outbursts. They often decide to make radical changes, even in matters of important and personal nature. 
- This conjunction in the horoscope of a woman almost always creates a pathological connection between mother and daughter. It brings coercive relationship between mother and daughter, in which the mother subconsciously does not want to let the daughter become independent. 
- This conjunction in the horoscope of a man manifests itself differently; the mother also does not let her son out of her influence and the son become subconsciously dependent on his mother. 
In both cases, this person needs strong pressure in order to be able to perceive at all.
Parallel- Mercury Parallel Venus (0°01’)
This conjunction gives people good manners and metal balance. They can express themselves well and they are convincing. Their views are also well-balanced. Their thinking is often so rational that they are not able to express their feelings too openly.
Parallel- Mercury Parallel Jupiter (0°47’)
This conjunction gives people considerable interest in the realm of thought and the desire for learning and knowledge. These people are often travellers, theologians and philosophers. They love freedom of expression and they frequently have reservations about the education system.
Contra-Parallel- Mercury Contra-Parallel Neptune (0°35’)
This aspect considerably complicates practical life. Eccentric artists and spiritual explorers sometimes have this aspect in their horoscope. These people change their opinions often and unexpectedly. When they get in trouble they do not hesitate to use lies or deceive themselves or others. These people do not express themselves very well and they tend to be dreamers. In order to grow they need to have creative people around them. They often close themselves in their own fantasy word and they do not have a very good short-term memory. They are aware of their special abilities but they are not always able to use them. Depending on other aspects, other people may take advantage of them. Others may find it hard to deal with their chaotic thinking and lack of order.
Parallel- Venus Parallel Jupiter (0°45’)
This conjunction gives people extraordinary generosity and charming manners. However, these people expect the same behaviour from others. They like to get good advice. They sometimes expect or even require material support from others. They are self-confident and optimistic, and these qualities often help them achieve success and happiness.
Contra-Parallel- Venus Contra-Parallel Neptune (0°37’)
This aspect causes considerable romantic feelings that complicate life and put these people into intricate situations. They often give priority to their own fantasies over reality. Esoteric activities sometimes become more important to them than the reality and take away considerable amounts of energy from the relationship. These people should try to be more rational and have "thick skin". They are usually very lazy. For artists, this aspect brings inspiration, creativity, imagination, and very good taste.
Contra-Parallel- Saturn Contra-Parallel Neptune (0°53’)
This aspect blocks imagination and deduction of these people and brings chaos and confusion to practical matters. These people have backward opinions and beliefs. This aspect has similar manifestations as conjunction but not as strong. These people can experience great spiritual passion - they may expand their consciousness at all costs and use all possible means to achieve their goal (spiritual fanatics).
Parallel- MC Parallel Sun (0°36’)
In a positive sense this aspect indicates the ability to succeed using own means or with the help of others. In the negative sense it indicates difficulties acknowledging own values.
Parallel- MC Parallel Jupiter (1°03’)
The positive thing about this aspect is that these people believe in their ability to achieve success. This ability helps them grow. The negative side of this aspect is that they often overestimate their skills that are frequently not as great as their ambitions.
Parallel- MC Parallel Node (0°04’)
Interpretation is being prepared.
Parallel- Node Parallel Sun (0°41’)
This conjunction greatly increases the importance of the sign and the house in which it appears. The capabilities, potentials and tasks that are related to it can be responsible for a significant boom.
Parallel- Node Parallel Jupiter (1°07’)
The positive thing about this aspect is that these people are confident in their abilities and this helps them overcome challenges in life. Their life challenges are often connected with profound sensory experience and it gives people luck on their life journey. 
The negative side of this aspect is that there is no harmony between the meaning of life and searching for its focal point. There may be strong internal dissatisfaction and excessive, unrealistic expectations. These people usually want more from life then they can get and they push everything negative out.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> OK,this is scary how accurate it is,this is literally me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bro, I got CANCER from this wall of Trumptext, even my dog LEO couldn't save me.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

CultOfPersonality said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with your test. I mean it.
> ...


 What type is your teacher? The star sign?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

CultOfPersonality said:


> bro, I got CANCER from this wall of Trumptext, even my dog LEO couldn't save me.


My eyeeeeees...
how could you quote all of this. You have no sympathy for the viewers.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Fohra said:


> What type is your teacher? The star sign?


lol, idk



SirCanSir said:


> My eyeeeeees...
> how could you quote all of this. You have no sympathy for the viewers.


oh, sorry h:




OH HELLO ADMIN, HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## Siouxie (Jul 27, 2015)

^^you're welcome
goat of fire yes.
my western sign is aries i'm sorry, my english level is bad so i had to use a translator to find "Aries"
best regards


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

CultOfPersonality said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > What type is your teacher? The star sign?
> ...


 ENTPs are funny!


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@I an the real Mad Hatter Thanks for sharing :}


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @I an the real Mad Hatter Thanks for sharing :}


you are welcome


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Siouxie said:


> ^^you're welcome
> goat of fire yes.
> my western sign is aries i'm sorry, my english level is bad so i had to use a translator to find "Aries"
> best regards


 You’re the first INTP here. Feel free to share more.. This way your English will improve..


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@CultOfPersonality still do not want to share your star sign? It’s to copmare between you and @SirCanSir


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @CultOfPersonality still do not want to share your star sign? It’s to copmare between you and @SirCanSir


I got moon libra btw


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Fohra said:


> @CultOfPersonality still do not want to share your star sign? It’s to copmare between you and @SirCanSir


haha, didn't we agree about you guessing it?


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Fohra said:


> @CultOfPersonality still do not want to share your star sign? It’s to copmare between you and @SirCanSir


haha, didn't we agree about you guessing it?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.
> ...


 Could you use this website for the final assurance..

https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Could you use this website for the final assurance..
> 
> https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/


https://prnt.sc/joarzn

Its not like anything changed. Of course I aint sure about the time, i only remeber it was afternoon.

Oh... could it be that the site is yours and you try to take my personal info?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Could you use this website for the final assurance..
> ...


 Well, in this case, my attempt to steal your information failed since the time of birth is not accurate. And yes now I’m sure your moon is not Libra.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Well, in this case, my attempt to steal your information failed since the time of birth is not accurate. And yes now I’m sure your moon is not Libra.


But i told you i changed the time from the previous one, so the same happened to your page.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in this case, my attempt to steal your information failed since the time of birth is not accurate. And yes now I’m sure your moon is not Libra.
> ...


 What do you mean?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> What do you mean?


Doesnt matter just use what i sent you the last time and tell me your analysis. 
It would be pointless to clear such a trivial misunderstanding.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean?
> ...


 I’ll share my analysis at the end and with everybody. No special treatment here. Now go and chill in other threads.


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Not necessary. In my opinion, the test result can vary based on the state of mind you were in when you took it and who knows, maybe age range. In fact, you consider ok as most people I came across had different results everytime. But I had it and always got the same result no matter what. So here comes my wondering if it has to do with my personality being fixed according to my zodiac, Fixed mode is dominant in my case and I suspect others who are Fixed got one same result as well. Use this website..
> 
> 
> Then share more with us..


I don't disagree with " state of mind and age " thing. Although, I believe that age might change the type of intuition(extrovert/introvert) and/or percentage of it. But,the reason I concluded that I have both the characteristics is coz is when I read about how an ISFP/INFP, is and things they like, their capabilities, etc I had those in me not for certain period of time, but they were in me from as long as I remember and are now present too. yes, many people I came across too got different results which got them confused, but not me-It basically clarified few things and gave me a new new direction too think about. This also made me think about others if they've multiple personalities too. Do you guys believe that anyone can be of only one personality type. 


I don't know my birth time, so I guess it wouldn't be useful to make a chart based on a guess. wouldn't it?


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

INFJ - Capricorn


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Koniak said:


> INFJ - Capricorn


Holy shit i cant get used to the new @I am justice! tag. The past one was cuter


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Holy shit i cant get used to the new @I am justice! tag. The past one was cuter


thanks,maybe I will change it but not now


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Holy shit i cant get used to the new @I am justice! tag. The past one was cuter



why did you quote me I feel attacked


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

@Koniak and @SirCanSir

thanks but even if I will change it I will change it to Chanel Oberlin,she is the best ENTX female fictional character out there!!!!!


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Scorpio, INFP.


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> @Koniak and @SirCanSir
> 
> thanks but even if I will change it I will change it to Chanel Oberlin,she is the best ENTX female fictional character out there!!!!!


help


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> help


why???


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> why???


I came out here to have a good time but I honestly feel so attacked right now.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessary. In my opinion, the test result can vary based on the state of mind you were in when you took it and who knows, maybe age range. In fact, you consider ok as most people I came across had different results everytime. But I had it and always got the same result no matter what. So here comes my wondering if it has to do with my personality being fixed according to my zodiac, Fixed mode is dominant in my case and I suspect others who are Fixed got one same result as well. Use this website..
> ...


 You still can if what you want to know is Sun,Moon,Mercury,Venus, but it will affect your AC and MC.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> I came out here to have a good time but I honestly feel so attacked right now.


it is OK at least you have me,right?


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

danthemanklein said:


> Scorpio, INFP.


same here...well, almost!:smug:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Koniak said:


> How much INFJs do you know? lol


Arent you guys unicorns? Actually are you sure you are one? I sensed an INFP vibe from you


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Arent you guys unicorns? Actually are you sure you are one? I sensed an INFP vibe from you


Ugh I wish. Being an NF and J at the same time is so tiring.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Koniak said:


> Ugh I wish. Being an NF and J at the same time is so tiring.


It just seemed like the harsh part you describe would be Ne. Have you tried approaching other INFPs here? you might find them similar


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> How much INFJs do you know? lol


well 3 I know that thet are 100% and the 10 I feel like they are INFJ


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

danthemanklein said:


> Scorpio, INFP.


 Thanks


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> It just seemed like the harsh part you describe would be Ne. Have you tried approaching other INFPs here? you might find them similar


Well, I don't really like the majority of INFPs... which is pretty mean but you know what I'm just being honest.
I have talked to them and didn't really enjoy their company..

I don't really know what prompted you to think that though, elaborate?


----------



## YellowCat (Feb 13, 2018)

Same here! ENFP Sagittarius, with Moon in Scorpio


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> well 3 I know that thet are 100% and the 10 I feel like they are INFJ


That's a lot of INFJs..


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

well I know that my ISFP siblings both are leos
(they are twins,but not identical twins)


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> That's a lot of INFJs..


I know.......I only know one other ENTP in real life,that is sad:sad:


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> I know.......I only know one other ENTP in real life,that is sad:sad:


That's weird lol
In real life I'm surrounded by ENTPs, ENFPs, ENFJs and ENTJs... only met like 2 other INFJs in my entire life. Was a nice breath of air lol


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> That's weird lol
> In real life I'm surrounded by ENTPs, ENFPs, ENFJs and ENTJs... only met like 2 other INFJs in my entire life. Was a nice breath of air lol


INFJs are nice but sometime I just can't stand them.......


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> INFJs are nice but sometime I just can't stand them.......


?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

eve36 said:


> Same here! ENFP Sagittarius, with Moon in Scorpio


 Interesting! Thanks


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> ?


cause sometime they will prefer reading some fantasy books more than hang-out with me and when I am hanging out with other people they question the fact that I love them


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> cause sometime they will prefer reading some fantasy books more than hang-out with me and when I am hanging out with other people they question the fact that I love them


Hahahahaahhhh......... yeaahhh. We just want to rest sometimes. What's the point of hanging out if you're not going to enjoy it and then the person you're with will understand that you're not enjoying it and will think that you are not enjoying their company but you are you're just tired and there is this nice book at home and.... yeah.
But if you choose someone else over us you're officially cheating on our friendship. Just kidding. Kinda.
I just kind of think that because I don't want to go out as often you will start going out with other people and then you're just going to forget about me and stop liking me or being my friend. Which is why when I really like someone and they start hanging out with someone else I become the nicest and the purest I can be to grab their attention back :")

Also something bad that I do is start getting worried when you meet up with one of your close friends I don't know and you start being all friendly and close out of nowhere and I start being very jealous so I pull you back in by also being very nice and close out of nowhere. Like start hugging you or making inside jokes.... I should probably stop doing that I feel very embarrassed afterwards :"))))


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> Hahahahaahhhh......... yeaahhh. We just want to rest sometimes. What's the point of hanging out if you're not going to enjoy it and then the person you're with will understand that you're not enjoying it and will think that you are not enjoying their company but you are you're just tired and there is this nice book at home and.... yeah.
> But if you choose someone else over us you're officially cheating on our friendship. Just kidding. Kinda.
> I just kind of think that because I don't want to go out as often you will start going out with other people and then you're just going to forget about me and stop liking me or being my friend. Which is why when I really like someone and they start hanging out with someone else I become the nicest and the purest I can be to grab their attention back :")
> 
> Also something bad that I do is start getting worried when you meet up with one of your close friends I don't know and you start being all friendly and close out of nowhere and I start being very jealous so I pull you back in by also being very nice and close out of nowhere. Like start hugging you or making inside jokes.... I should probably stop doing that I feel very embarrassed afterwards :"))))


thanks,it was helpful!!!!!!


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> thanks,it was helpful!!!!!!


I just shared my insecurities dude, you're welcome.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Koniak said:


> I just shared my insecurities dude, you're welcome.


you do remind me my INFJs friends,that is cool


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

@Koniak im feeling bad throwing a bomb at you which i cant answer, i just remember connecting you with Ne for the time being, probably if i go back that other thread, you know the A.d.d. one i would find more. If you want we can discuss it later cause im kind of busy.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Aries Sun, 1H

Pisces Asc.
Virgo Moon, 6H
Pisces Mercury, 12H

I thought I was an INFP, but others have written to say I'm INFJ. I'll go with the latter, if I must choose.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Cancer, ISFJ. I think those two go together.


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

Iamtheman25 said:


> If you prefer company fill that first x with E


I prefer company, but it could be argued that I primarily focus on how I fit in with the world rather than the world itself, which is how many people define introversion, I believe. Social anxiety also leads to presentation as an introvert.

Technically, though, yeah, I'd say I'm an extravert.


----------



## Paterson (May 15, 2018)

INFP
Aquarius Sun
Virgo Moon
Gemini Ascendant


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

RaginCajunPixie said:


> INFJ Aries


 3rd INFJ Aries so far. Thanks :}


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

@Fohra

I know a taurus INFP
with libra moon


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Lady of Clockwork said:


> Aries Sun, 1H
> 
> Pisces Asc.
> Virgo Moon, 6H
> ...


 No. You do not have to choose unless you want to. This is an “experiment” which is meant to be fun and might help to understand new thing or two about onself or others around us. Now if you do not mind telling us why you thought you’re INFP?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Zeri said:


> Cancer, ISFJ. I think those two go together.


 You are the first ISFJ ever! Welcome :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Paterson said:


> INFP
> Aquarius Sun
> Virgo Moon
> Gemini Ascendant


 5th INFP and 1st INFP Aquarius. Thanks :}


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @Iamtheman25 Have you used the website? As I said, the accuracy of the birth time is irrelevant when it comes to the Sun,Moon,Mercury,Venus, and Mars.


I'm quite new and navigating(or rather wandering) in different threads of the website..any direction you'd suggest?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> @Fohra
> 
> I know a taurus INFP
> with libra moon


 My closest friend is INFP taurus with libra moon! Awesome. Now we have 7 INFP. Thanks :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > @Iamtheman25 Have you used the website? As I said, the accuracy of the birth time is irrelevant when it comes to the Sun,Moon,Mercury,Venus, and Mars.
> ...


 Direction for what?


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Haludh said:


> I prefer company, but it could be argued that I primarily focus on how I fit in with the world rather than the world itself, which is how many people define introversion, I believe. Social anxiety also leads to presentation as an introvert.
> 
> Technically, though, yeah, I'd say I'm an extravert.


Interesting...I would've said ambivert if you like both, but ambiverts are happy either way - enjoy attention in groups and are quite happy alone too..they don't think how they fit, but rather accept whatever comes their way( something to be envious of:spacecraft-1:

May be you're someone who plunges in introversion or extroversion depending on the mood and situation...which again is interesting

As an introvert I like company when I know it is good and would take good company over solitude at any time...


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Direction for what?


haha..I thought you were implying something when you asked if I had used the website(without which obviously I couldn't have posted anything)...and I was missing something..

Damn... you're so straight to the point..mind if I ask your MBTI and zodiac again..


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Direction for what?
> ...


I’m ENFP & Here is my Birth Chart:


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I’m ENFP & Here is my Birth Chart:


and my mom is a XSTJ leo if that help


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricorn, INXP


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I’m ENFP & Here is my Birth Chart:


Thanks! looks like quite a few scorpios in there eaceful:


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

lol...guess its only your father who's left..h:


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

and my dad is an INTJ capricorn


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Mizmar said:


> Capricorn, INXP


 X?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

@Iamtheman25

what is your personality type??


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> and my dad is an INTJ capricorn


 So I noticed most INTJ have Capricorn in them. Good job :}


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> @Iamtheman25
> 
> what is your personality type??


ISFP/INFP and scorpio


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> ISFP/INFP and scorpio


cool
so most water sings are F types

I am ​special


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

Fohra said:


> I’m ENFP & Here is my Birth Chart:


I'm also an ENFP (ish) with a lot of Scorpio in my chart (not as much as you, though—wow!). How do you feel your chart informs your MBTI type?


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

I am justice! said:


> cool
> so most water sings are F types
> 
> I am ​special


However, all the thinking types I know who _are_ water signs are also Cancers :^)


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Haludh said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > I’m ENFP & Here is my Birth Chart:
> ...


 I feel quite alright! Thanks :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Haludh said:


> I am justice! said:
> 
> 
> > cool
> ...


 Good to know :}


----------



## essthetic (May 17, 2018)

Taurus (though I don’t relate to the stereotypes much, except for stubbornness ) and potentially ENFP?


----------



## Blue_Data (Feb 3, 2018)

INFJ, Leo


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Blue_Data said:


> INFJ, Leo


 Thanks :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

essthetic said:


> Taurus (though I don’t relate to the stereotypes much, except for stubbornness ) and potentially ENFP?


 Im this case, check your birth chart and see which is dominant? A lot of what in your chart?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

For all: This is the website I used to know my Birth Chart, no explanation there.. just basic information which I like..

https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Fohra said:


> No. You do not have to choose unless you want to. This is an “experiment” which is meant to be fun and might help to understand new thing or two about onself or others around us. Now if you do not mind telling us why you thought you’re INFP?


I usually ignore people on demand. Anyway, I thought I was INFP through immense misunderstandings -- nothing major.

My chart is heavily water, with a Pisces Stellium in the 12H.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am justice! said:


> OK,this is scary how accurate it is,this is literally me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus...Can I get a cliff note version : )


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

CultOfPersonality said:


> bro, I got CANCER from this wall of Trumptext, even my dog LEO couldn't save me.


lol I am glad I am not the only one. h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> My eyeeeeees...
> how could you quote all of this. You have no sympathy for the viewers.


hahaha I am guilty of it as well...


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Jesus...Can I get a cliff note version : )


Please just delete this post :exterminate:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> Let’s welcome the Chinese astrology to the thread!


Funny, I was just thinking about that. 
<----Snake


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a Monkey. (Chinese Zodiac)

Funny thing is, monkey is one of my childhood nicknames lol 

Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm a Monkey. (Chinese Zodiac)
> 
> Funny thing is, monkey is one of my childhood nicknames lol
> 
> Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not.


Are you goku?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

SirCanSir said:


> Are you goku?


Dude Goku wishes he was me h:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Dude Goku wishes he was me h:


Monkey De gratefull


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > @ENIGMA15 How about your star sign and MBTI?
> ...


Long “thing” I’ve noticed :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm a Monkey. (Chinese Zodiac)
> 
> Funny thing is, monkey is one of my childhood nicknames lol
> 
> Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not.


Perhaps everything is correlated after all :} .. What were the other nicknames?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Fohra said:


> Perhaps everything is correlated after all :} .. What were the other nicknames?


Too many to count. My mom was terrible with remembering names (INFJ) so she would just call me whatever she wanted. I think I have at least a dozen :crazy:


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

soop said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Which type you feel it’s more you?
> ...


1st ISTP.. Thanks :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps everything is correlated after all :} .. What were the other nicknames?
> ...


Interestingly funny!


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Arrogantly Grateful said:
> 
> 
> > Dude Goku wishes he was me <img src="http://www.tennisforum.com/images/smilies/oh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="oh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Goat, Snake, Pig, and monkey.. Seem we just launched PerC Zoo .. Welcome .. :}

May all who enter as guests, leave as friends.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Fohra said:


> Goat, Snake, Pig, and monkey.. Seem we just launched PerC Zoo .. Welcome .. :}
> 
> May all who enter as guests, leave as friends.


LMAO. It's both an animal farm and an asylum  

I really like your attitude btw. You seem like a fun and cheerful person roud:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Originally Posted by ENIGMA15 
ESTP 6w7
Capricorn
Rising Pisces
Moon Virgo
Mars Leo
Sun Capricorn
Venus Capricorn



Fohra said:


> Thanks


 Originally Posted by Fohra @ENIGMA15 How about your star sign and MBTI?
I posted things previously.. 

There you go : )


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Originally Posted by ENIGMA15
> ESTP 6w7
> Capricorn
> Rising Pisces
> ...


You’re already in my list though. Thanks for the reminder :}


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> You’re already in my list though. Thanks for the reminder :}


You asked for it again yesterday after, I had already posted it days ago....

yw


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Goat, Snake, Pig, and monkey.. Seem we just launched PerC Zoo .. Welcome .. :}
> ...


Thanks :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > You’re already in my list though. Thanks for the reminder :}
> ...



ESTP Capricorn snake: 

Love to be the center of attention, enjoy drama, passion, and pleasure, not for emotional thrills, but because it’s so stimulating to their logical mind.

They are precise in their thoughts and actions, and believe everything has or should have a purpose.

They do not take kindly to being bossed around and need soulmates who can challenge and stimulate intellectually.

They pick up on hidden thoughts and motives and use these observations immediately, calling out the change and asking questions, often with little regard for sensitivity. 

They should remember that not everyone wants their secrets and decisions broadcast.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> ESTP Capricorn snake:
> 
> Love to be the center of attention, enjoy drama, passion, and pleasure, not for emotional thrills, but because it’s so stimulating to their logical mind.
> 
> ...


Yep...almost 100% accurate. I prefer to observe more so than be the center of attention.

Speaking of...How old are you? I am asking because, when I was in my teens/early 20s I was into numerology, astrology and anything pertaining to that. : )

Do you have the secret language of birthdays book?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > ESTP Capricorn snake:
> ...


Apparently I’m old enough to make lucky guesses. :}


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> Apparently I’m old enough to make lucky guesses. :}


Copy and pasting is not lucky guesses h:


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently I’m old enough to make lucky guesses. :}
> ...


My reply meant to be funny!!! Serious threads are around the corner. Chill out :}


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> My reply meant to be funny!!! Serious threads are around the corner. Chill out :}


I am chill sweetie...it is apparent when I am not *grins* My manner appears abrupt I guess but, you should know that it is not meant as you are interpreting it h: from all the information you have on me.

Also, noted this may be one of those times I ask questions and others prefer I do not : )


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > My reply meant to be funny!!! Serious threads are around the corner. Chill out :}
> ...



1- I do not believe anyone can know a person well without a real serious and meaningful interaction. No amount of information out there will do the trick. So, no, no one actually know you more than yourself. 

2- There is nothing wrong about asking lots of questions, it’s how we learn, about others, the universe, and most importantly about ourselves. You can keep asking but we need to accept that we might not get the answer we like or even be ignored. Nothing should be taken personally. People are unpredictable. With this mentality, we’ll expect less and won’t feel bad.

3- I find it ridiculous for anyone to spend their lives living in somebody's image of what a certain person of a certain class of a certain age is supposed to do. I’ve witnessed how stressful and depressed people became when they failed to match these “silly” criteria. That’s why I didn’t take your question seriously. My apologies. 

4- I’m a Dragon.. Nice to meet you, Snake. 
[Dragon shaking Snake’s hand]


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> 1- I do not believe anyone can know a person well without a real serious and meaningful interaction. No amount of information out there will do the trick. So, no, no one actually know you more than yourself.
> 
> 2- There is nothing wrong about asking lots of questions, it’s how we learn, about others, the universe, and most importantly about ourselves. You can keep asking but we need to accept that we might not get the answer we like or even be ignored. Nothing should be taken personally. People are unpredictable. With this mentality, we’ll expect less and won’t feel bad.
> 
> ...


Cute...I skipped to 4. The rest was interesting but, unnecessary. I think the only one misinterpreting at this moment and getting bothered is evident. I was being sincere in my questions and statements. Have a good night!


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I’ve just read this article regarding our topic here. It’s new, 2017. I’d like to know what do you think after reading it?

https://www.brit.co/zodiac-sign-myers-briggs-personality-type/


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I’ve just read this article regarding our topic here. It’s new, 2017. I’d like to know what do you think after reading it?
> 
> https://www.brit.co/zodiac-sign-myers-briggs-personality-type/


Well that would mean that every month 2 types of people are born. Well i got many INTJ friends and my moon was set on Sagitarious i think. I ve managed to make a connection.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve just read this article regarding our topic here. It’s new, 2017. I’d like to know what do you think after reading it?
> ...


I haven’t thought of that! Would you tell us more? [long posts never bother me]


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I haven’t thought of that! Would you tell us more? [long posts never bother me]


[too bad they bother me here]
An interesting connection that even though i believe im not INTJ/ISTP as my sign according to this article indicates i tend to befriend INTJs a lot in real life and find them interesting. Got some ISTP friends too.
Sagittarius = ENTPs according to this article and my moon is set there. No idea what this means tho. 
Maybe im a night's person?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> [too bad they bother me here]
> An interesting connection that even though i believe im not INTJ/ISTP as my sign according to this article indicates i tend to befriend INTJs a lot in real life and find them interesting. Got some ISTP friends too.
> Sagittarius = ENTPs according to this article and my moon is set there. No idea what this means tho.
> Maybe im a night's person?


Not a night person but just your inner childness / your receptiveness towards your surrounding / your primal instinct that you had gain from infancy as a way of survival. If you have an absent mom during childhood, it will show through your moon sign too. If you have a strict father like mine, it will be Saturn in Capricorn. It will also depict how I see authority/ restrictictions/ limitations in my life.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Not a night person but just your inner childness / your receptiveness towards your surrounding / your primal instinct that you had gain from infancy as a way of survival. If you have an absent mom during childhood, it will show through your moon sign too. If you have a strict father like mine, it will be Saturn in Capricorn. It will also depict how I see authority/ restrictictions/ limitations in my life.


Somehow i ve got a hard time believing just by knowing someone's moon you can make so accurate predictions for his future.
How could your moon impact your lifetime experiences? I mean what you described here is all about experiences isnt it?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> Somehow i ve got a hard time believing just by knowing someone's moon you can make so accurate predictions for his future.
> How could your moon impact your lifetime experiences? I mean what you described here is all about experiences isnt it?


Not a prediction of the future. I do not think of it that way now as when I was a kid. I thought it could predict the future, but what it actually does is predict the past. I think Looking at astrology is more of an Introverted Sensing method. Sometimes the past repeats itself through patterns.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Not a prediction of the future. I do not think of it that way now as when I was a kid. I thought it could predict the future, but what it actually does is predict the past. I think Looking at astrology is more of an Introverted Sensing method. Sometimes the past repeats itself through patterns.


I got no idea how i came to be what I am right now regarding my moon. One thing i can tell is that ive changed a great deal so i wasnt always that someone you described earlier.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Your Moon sign only show those things you do instinctively, how you are likely to react emotionally or how you give and receive nurturing. Because the Moon describes your natural response to things, or where you feel at home, you are likely to feel most comfortable roaming free – exploring your world and expanding horizons wherever possible just like the Sagittarius. 

You may find you travel a lot, or seek work and situations that allow you contact with foreign places and cultures. Even if circumstances do not allow, you are likely to wish that they would, and can easily imagine yourself making your home anywhere in the world.

Another way for you to broaden horizons is through study or learning. This sign relates to the search for truth, and ultimately pursuit of wisdom. You are likely to find you have a need to feel that you are always learning or discovering something new. 

Finally you may also seek to broaden horizons through testing the limits of life itself. Finding ways to challenge and push boundaries is a great source of emotional satisfaction.

In a way, you had been nurtured from childhood to have a fondness to discover new things which then develop into your natural instinct to be a life-long learner. Whatever the future may be, this might be how you nurture yourself for emotional growth.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

According to that article, I find my Myers-Briggs personality type and my zodiac align!!!


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I looked through the article, but I find it too generalizing. It almost gives the impression that each month certain types are born, which is most definitely not true.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I looked through the article, but I find it too generalizing. It almost gives the impression that each month certain types are born, which is most definitely not true.


Maybe It’s a coincidence, but could you explain how come you’re so sure?


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Fohra said:


> According to that article, I find my Myers-Briggs personality type and my zodiac align!!!


Another scorpio I see? :wink:



Persona Maiden said:


> I looked through the article, but I find it too generalizing. It almost gives the impression that each month certain types are born, which is most definitely not true.


I don't think so, it's rather that they're assigning each archetype of a sign to a myers briggs type, they use very specific possibilities of each type, like strong leadership ENFPs albeit ENFPs aren't always like that. I guess what may enneagram have to do with this.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

If my understanding of it is correct. I feel like their saying that each month correlates with type. Like so and so was both in this month, so their this type.

It didn't really explain their reasoning to group it as they did, so I could be confused on their concept as well.

But like it doesn't make sense to me, because you can't change your sign, and (to the best of current theory understanding) you can't change your MBTI type. So to group them that way makes no sense to me.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> If my understanding of it is correct. I feel like their saying that each month correlates with type. Like so and so was both in this month, so their this type.
> 
> It didn't really explain their reasoning to group it as they did, so I could be confused on their concept as well.
> 
> But like it doesn't make sense to me, because you can't change your sign, and (to the best of current theory understanding) you can't change your MBTI type. So to group them that way makes no sense to me.


I guess they believe that your birth details gives you your current MBTI, while according to psychology if MBTI typing is accurate, you cant change it because its got something to do with DNA, the way neurons operate and maybe your early childhood experiences as it's framework.
Still we dont know if thats true, i believe that DNA sure plays a role here, but i dont know if its important enough for your MBTI to never actually change.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@Azazel Welcome mate! You’re Scorpio sun while I have more if you check my birth chart.Probably that’s why I felt I relatable to that article.Most types I ever interacted with found me very odd as an ENFP despite the fact my result has always been ENFP!This’s where I started to think of some kind of correlation between astrology and MBTI in order to understand more.

You talked about enneagram and I want to know more since I’m not sure I quite understand it.. I don’t even know mine..
Could you tell us more?


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Fohra said:


> @Azazel Welcome mate! You’re Scorpio sun while I have more if you check my birth chart.Probably that’s why I felt I relatable to that article.Most types I ever interacted with found me very odd as an ENFP despite the fact my result has always been ENFP!This’s where I started to think of some kind of correlation between astrology and MBTI in order to understand more.
> 
> You talked about enneagram and I want to know more since I’m not sure I quite understand it.. I don’t even know mine..
> Could you tell us more?


Considering that there are 9 planets(which are associated with each sign), as 9 enneagram types. There's also two signs, each one related with the Sun and the Moon respectively.

As an example, Scorpio and Aries, as signs with Mars, are powerful and strong leaders, which is related with the 8th type of the enneagram.
Virgo and Gemini, as signs with Mercury, are knowledgable, grounded and thoughtful thinkers, which is related with either the 5th or 6th type.

Cancer, as the moon, seems like they can pick all the qualities from the other types starting from nothing, quite the opposite with Leo as the Sun, which abroad qualities of each type from the begining.

Which associates each MBTI type to its sign is basically the enneagram, the 8s are usually ExTJs and ENFPs at some extent, indeed. As well as the 5s are usually IxTxs and 6s xSFPs.

However, jumping to a conclussion from there goes to nowhere! Perhaps, if someone finds you not very, let's say, uh, ENFP-ish? it can happen that your enneagram type is one that isn't very common for ENFPs, or that your typing journey has just started :crazy:.


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

Azazel said:


> Considering that there are 9 planets(which are associated with each sign), as 9 enneagram types. There's also two signs, each one related with the Sun and the Moon respectively.
> 
> As an example, Scorpio and Aries, as signs with Mars, are powerful and strong leaders, which is related with the 8th type of the enneagram.
> *Virgo and Gemini, as signs with Mercury, are knowledgable, grounded and thoughtful thinkers, which is related with either the 5th or 6th type.*
> ...


As a virgo, I feel that this is quite accurate. I don't consider myself highly intellectual, but I spend almost my whole day thinking. When I'm working, when I'm eating, even when I go to bed at night. It's very hard for me to turn my brain off. 

I have studied up on star signs a bit, and feel that the way virgo is described describes me well.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I’m typeless.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

53 pages??? wth


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

CultOfPersonality said:


> 53 pages??? wth


Negative Nancy...that is what happens when you have a bunch of awesome people stumble across a thread h:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Negative Nancy...that is what happens when you have a bunch of awesome people stumble across a thread h:


We are all guinea pigs for Fohra's research, lets enjoy the ride on this "stricky" thread.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I’m typeless.


Did you just reject your ENFP title?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> We are all guinea pigs for Fohra's research, lets enjoy the ride on this "stricky" thread.


I navigate my own course. You ride the strictly and leave me to ride the ....


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> I navigate my own course. You ride the strictly and leave me to ride the ....


:shocked:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> Did you just reject your ENFP title?


No, No, No *smirks* Do not question lol she is manning this thread!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> :shocked:


:chat02: Now, now...it will be ok. I promise.


----------



## Mollymo (Jun 7, 2018)

Aquarius INTP


----------



## Swiss Miss (Jun 6, 2018)

INTJ and Taurus is my sun sign and I know Leo is my...I forget the English term, ascension sign?


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Negative Nancy...that is what happens when you have a bunch of awesome people stumble across a thread h:


call me "Mr.Negative " or TheRealisticGuy, or Mega Super Dooper Hot Realistic Genius


yee, I like it.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@CultOfPersonality ISTJ Aries, welcome back!


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Mollymo said:


> Aquarius INTP


 You’re 3rd INTP and 1st Aguarius. You can share more anytime you like :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Swiss Miss said:


> INTJ and Taurus is my sun sign and I know Leo is my...I forget the English term, ascension sign?


 You’re 6th INTJ but 1st Taurus. Is your Ascendant/Rising sign Leo?


----------



## Swiss Miss (Jun 6, 2018)

Fohra said:


> You’re 6th INTJ but 1st Taurus. Is your Ascendant/Rising sign Leo?


Leo ascendant, that's it.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Swiss Miss said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > You’re 6th INTJ but 1st Taurus. Is your Ascendant/Rising sign Leo?
> ...


 Thanks :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> SirCanSir said:
> 
> 
> > <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/shocked.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shocked" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Not yet :}


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Omit the “s”. There’s only one Pig here that I’m aware of. @SirCanSir


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Omit the “s”. There’s only one Pig here that I’m aware of. @SirCanSir


Dammit i never should have trusted you with my soft pork chinese nature.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

CultOfPersonality said:


> call me "Mr.Negative " or TheRealisticGuy, or Mega Super Dooper Hot Realistic Genius
> 
> 
> yee, I like it.


*devilish grin* And do you think I will do as I am told?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> Not yet :}


*smirks* Sure it is.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> *smirks* Sure it is.


Could it be that we are being brainwashed? 

Fuck guinea pigs she pulled a Mark Zuckerberg on us. She could be doing everything for FBI to get our personal info and...
... zodiac personality traits.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

wow this thread is still active,I am surprise


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

ENIGMA15 said:


> *devilish grin* And do you think I will do as I am told?


Yes, why? because im a badass


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Hell I'll play. ENTP, born the year of the Dragon...You didn't specify WHAT astrological system we could use...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> Could it be that we are being brainwashed?
> 
> Fuck guinea pigs she pulled a Mark Zuckerberg on us. She could be doing everything for FBI to get our personal info and...
> ... zodiac personality traits.


Very true but, not the vibe I get, she appears more surface to me : ) Exploring a new interest.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

CultOfPersonality said:


> Yes, why? because im a badass


lol So, because you say so? Try again h:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Very true but, not the vibe I get, she appears more surface to me : ) Exploring a new interest.


You never know. Still ENFPs can really be enthusiastic and childlike when that happens. I thought i was like this myself but they take it to another level. Im kind of envious.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> SirCanSir said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be that we are being brainwashed? <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/confused.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Surface? Is this English?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> Surface? Is this English?


Are you not a native speaker? That would explain much!


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Sensational said:


> MBTI: ESTP
> Socionics: Sle
> Enneagram: 6w7
> Sun: Sagittarius
> ...


Heeeeeeey, I'm also a Sagittarius sun and Pisces moon


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Omit the “s”. There’s only one Pig here that I’m aware of. @SirCanSir
> ...


Keep in mind, I haven’t told anyone how A Pig Virgo ENTP man really is yet.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Surface? Is this English?
> ...


Explain what exactly? [my first serious question to you so far].


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Keep in mind, I haven’t told anyone how A Pig Virgo ENTP man really is yet.


No but you certainly gave them a rough estimation to determine my exact age by repeating my birth data a few times


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> No but you certainly gave them a rough estimation to determine my exact age by repeating my birth data a few times


Speculation on Chinese horoscope which is attributed to year or time frame within a year. : )

IF, someone was really versed in the answers to all the previous questions they could narrow down where you were born, if you listed more than just your star(astrology) sign and Chinese horoscope.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> Explain what exactly? [my first serious question to you so far].


I have not been serious yet(for the exception of answers to the original thread question) : ) My question just now, was however, a genuine question...


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind, I haven’t told anyone how A Pig Virgo ENTP man really is yet.
> ...


I already said I’m a Dragon. I posted my whole birth chart. You can talk and say whatever you like here.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sensational said:


> MBTI: ESTP
> Socionics: Sle
> Enneagram: 6w7
> Sun: Sagittarius
> ...


That explains a lot on us meshing : ) Funny...111 1111 123 234 345 has been very prominent, lately for me. But, that is a whole different thread topic. CP 6w7?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Explain what exactly? [my first serious question to you so far].
> ...


Kfduewd hheid jheoqir vcsiepq nmretusoi.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> Kfduewd hheid jheoqir vcsiepq nmretusoi.


So, that was a yes : )


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

INFJ

Taurus ~Sun
Aries~ Moon
Sagittarius ~ Rising

In Vedic Astrology:

*Aries~ Sun*
*Pisces~ Moon*
*Scorpio~ Rising*

Note: I have other placements that balance my chart overall. I hope it helps!:wink:


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

INForJoking said:


> INFJ
> 
> Taurus ~Sun
> Aries~ Moon
> ...


Sure it does! You’re 10th INFJ and all have Aries in them so far! Thanks :}}


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Speculation on Chinese horoscope which is attributed to year or time frame within a year. : )
> 
> IF, someone was really versed in the answers to all the previous questions they could narrow down where you were born, if you listed more than just your star(astrology) sign and Chinese horoscope.


Damn dont make it worse.:shocked:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> So, that was a yes : )


You are savage arent you?:smug:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> You are savage arent you?:smug:


*adjusts bent halo I found behind the couch* look of shock* Who me?? No, Sir!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am teasing but, sensitive souls get offended easily


----------



## IanMcEwan (Jun 8, 2018)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

IanMcEwan said:


> It doesn't matter.


 does it?
That’s what we’re trying to make sure of.


----------



## crimsongarnet (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm a Libra and an INFJ enneagram 5w6. My Mom's boyfriend is an amateur astrologist but I don't remember my other houses. I believe he said I have several in fire signs. I'm very not like a Libra. Since I'm a type 5w6 (5w6-8w9-2w1) I'm quite argumentative, antagonistic and confrontational compared to most INFJs and Libras. When I get stressed I'm like 'let the world burn' and love to instil chaos. But most times when I'm not stressed I'm quite supportive and kind like a stereotypical INFJ.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

crimsongarnet said:


> I'm a Libra and an INFJ enneagram 5w6. My Mom's boyfriend is an amateur astrologist but I don't remember my other houses. I believe he said I have several in fire signs. I'm very not like a Libra. Since I'm a type 5w6 (5w6-8w9-2w1) I'm quite argumentative, antagonistic and confrontational compared to most INFJs and Libras. When I get stressed I'm like 'let the world burn' and love to instil chaos. But most times when I'm not stressed I'm quite supportive and kind like a stereotypical INFJ.


INFJ Libra! You’re the 1st. Mostly Aries or Aquarius so far..
Use this website and tell us your birth chart for more understanding..

https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> ENIGMA15 said:
> 
> 
> > So, that was a yes : )
> ...


No, she’s ok! I just don’t speak “her” language.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> No, she’s ok! I just don’t speak “her” language.


Ummm ok....Let's just agree to disagree and save both our selves the headache and not interact.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > No, she’s ok! I just don’t speak “her” language.
> ...


So you turned to be a sensitive soul who gets offended easily after all!!!

Ok. Have a peaceful life :}


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fohra said:


> So you turned to be a sensitive soul who gets offended easily after all!!!
> 
> Ok. Have a peaceful life :}


You are too cute *smirks* So, right, I am crying as I type *sniff sniff* I do not know how you are so insightful, especially, about my soul. 

You get a B+on baiting and no interest in speaking your language.(whatever that may be) I however, already have one infraction and as fun as it may be to toy with you...not worth it overall. I do have people that enjoy reporting me for their own stalking/personally sad purposes. Not insinuating you would or else I would continue on happily and you would end up crying.

You too sweetheart...peace be unto you as well


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

INFP and capricorn (don't even know what this means, really .-. )


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Moo Rice said:


> INFP and capricorn (don't even know what this means, really .-. )


Could you share more? Like your moon and the replacement of the other planets in your birth chart? Until now the INFP we have are:
2 Gemini, 1 Scorpio, 1 Leo, 1 Aquarius with Virgo moon, and you..


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Could you share more? Like your moon and the replacement of the other planets in your birth chart? Until now the INFP we have are:
> 2 Gemini, 1 Scorpio, 1 Leo, 1 Aquarius with Virgo moon, and you..


I can't because I have no idea what time I was born (you need that for the birth chart, right?) and can't ask my parents because they also don't know it lol. I wish I could tell you my moon sign and other stuff, but that's not possible


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Moo Rice said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Could you share more? Like your moon and the replacement of the other planets in your birth chart? Until now the INFP we have are:
> ...


As long as your date of birth is correct, the time you were born doesn’t really matter when it comes to know your sun/moon/mercury/venus. It will change the rest of your birth chart though ..


----------



## Chickamau (Oct 22, 2017)

TB_Wisdom said:


> You mean sun sign?
> 
> Sun: Taurus (Earth), Moon: Capricorn (Earth).
> 
> ...


Not true. I know an INTJ Gemini. Blew my mind, didn't think such a thing was possible, but there you go. An INTJ air sign. Bizarre.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Chickamau said:


> Preferences can change over time and depend often on environment, life events, and moods. For example, you can be a strong P prior to having children, but children can force you to become a J for organization's sake. Military training often causes MBTI changes. Current professional occupation, too. Basically life.
> 
> Anyway - I'm a Cap sun (and a Rabbit, if we're going Easter) and Cancer moon.
> 
> I love this kinda thing.


Well thats what i thought when i first came here too. The theory is about actually finding your type which might be hard because you use certain functions as each one of them. But if you find your type you cant change that. Its DNA and neurons that make your charachter's framework which could be the basics of a type, so if a type change is possible that would mean a great and rare change in one's lifestyle. For the time being the theory goes like :

You find your type and then you do your best to be more complete by strengthening your weaknesses. But that wont change your type, its just going to make you more mature.
Sure experiences might play the most important role to shape your individuality but your basics and what MBTI examines are something you get from birth. 

And that is only about the way you process info and make judgements. Nothing else. 16 types just got a general description in each, that doesnt mean that we are all like this or that we have to be. 
Google cognitive functions btw in case you dont know about it yet.


----------



## Chickamau (Oct 22, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Well thats what i thought when i first came here too. The theory is about actually finding your type which might be hard because you use certain functions as each one of them. But if you find your type you cant change that. Its DNA and neurons that make your charachter's framework which could be the basics of a type, so if a type change is possible that would mean a great and rare change in one's lifestyle. For the time being the theory goes like :
> 
> You find your type and then you do your best to be more complete by strengthening your weaknesses. But that wont change your type, its just going to make you more mature.
> Sure experiences might play the most important role to shape your individuality but your basics and what MBTI examines are something you get from birth.
> ...


I do, and I agree. But in terms of testing for your MBTI, depending on your state at the time of testing, it does in fact change. It may not be a permanent change (as per the idea that it can't actually change, people tend to revert back to their "original" preferences once they no longer need to function differently), but it's certainly a momentary one (sometimes lasting years) based on the necessities and requirements of your particular status at any given time. A "preference" for how something _needs_ to be done to finish the task at hand, like raising children. But once those children are grown and gone, a parent can then "relax" and be who they were prior. That's what I mean. So testing differently at different points in time isn't really all that strange if you're answering based on "most recent" preferences.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Chickamau said:


> I do, and I agree. But in terms of testing for your MBTI, depending on your state at the time of testing, it does in fact change. It may not be a permanent change (as per the idea that it can't actually change, people tend to revert back to their "original" preferences once they no longer need to function differently), but it's certainly a momentary one (sometimes lasting years) based on the necessities and requirements of your particular status at any given time. A "preference" for how something _needs_ to be done to finish the task at hand, like raising children. But once those children are grown and gone, a parent can then "relax" and be who they were prior. That's what I mean. So testing differently at different points in time isn't really all that strange if you're answering based on "most recent" preferences.


Well yeah thats why tests arent all that reliable, they are good to get just a general image out of it, i mean if you are INTJ right now there is no way you are mistyped so far off the mark and be something like ISFJ. You need to understand you are using your functions to be sure of your type. In tests i ve scored as ENTP mostly (almost everywhere), but ive scored as ENTJ and INTJ too. 
Introspection is a hard thing. Its what gives you the right answers though.


----------



## Chickamau (Oct 22, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Well yeah thats why tests arent all that reliable, they are good to get just a general image out of it, i mean if you are INTJ right now there is no way you are mistyped so far off the mark and be something like ISFJ. You need to understand you are using your functions to be sure of your type. In tests i ve scored as ENTP mostly (almost everywhere), but ive scored as ENTJ and INTJ too.
> Introspection is a hard thing. Its what gives you the right answers though.


Huge eye opener when I learned that was a thing. I took the test several times and always came out with INTJ except once in which I got an ENTJ. Knew immediately it was off. But then introspection always came _way_ too easily for me, so learning that people could test differently at different times totally threw me off - how could someone not know themselves enough to know how'd they'd answer on a grander scale, outside of the here and now? What a learning process.


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

I relate to all that is in there..and then I saw the one below and relate to that as well..but in my case I guess it is just iSfp or iNfp ..just the se and ne. It would be wierd if someone typed as ENFP and ISTJ though..know what I mean..


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Chickamau said:


> Preferences can change over time and depend often on environment, life events, and moods. For example, you can be a strong P prior to having children, but children can force you to become a J for organization's sake. Military training often causes MBTI changes. Current professional occupation, too. Basically life.
> 
> Anyway - I'm a Cap sun (and a Rabbit, if we're going Eastern) and Cancer moon.
> 
> I love this kinda thing.


I know, but no major changes for me though


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Chickamau said:


> Huge eye opener when I learned that was a thing. I took the test several times and always came out with INTJ except once in which I got an ENTJ. Knew immediately it was off. But then introspection always came _way_ too easily for me, so learning that people could test differently at different times totally threw me off - how could someone not know themselves enough to know how'd they'd answer on a grander scale, outside of the here and now? What a learning process.


Well if you are somewhere where you got some charachteristics from more than one types its harder to pick and you really need the functions to understand yourself well. You use some functions by default but according to your environment and interactions/experiences you learn to use others as well (Te/Ti is a nice example here, imagine yourself thinking critically without using Ti at all or me without Te having a head full of air without understanding the outside stracture of logic at all)
So that is the misleading part.
The way i concluded the ENTP vs ENTJ battle is that i knew i valued N over T according to all that time ive spent seeing future possibilities and scenarios and INTJ didnt really reasonate with me (introversion and planning) and the way i operate so ENTP kind of won for the time being. I still keep my options open but i dont expect much of a change.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Chickamau said:


> Not true. I know an INTJ Gemini. Blew my mind, didn't think such a thing was possible, but there you go. An INTJ air sign. Bizarre.


It is not true to you because you think that entering your birth date/time in a western Zodiac webpage is the only way to figure out your element.

What if I told you, you can see your element(s) in your dreams and in meditation?

There are arcane sciences way beyond the ones commonly known, which require a level of esoteric enlightenment to be able to access. Are you familiar with the animal spirits and the Native American Zodiac? The Gemini is similar to the Deer totem in the Native American Zodiac, and the Deer is Earth in some Native American systems.

As an INTJ, your main element is Earth. And you like it, because it gives you stability and a logical infrastructure to stand on. Likely a combination of Earth and Fire, while the degree of Earth and Fire can vary from people to people. What is Earth and Fire? It's Melancholic (Earth) with Choleric (Fire): deep contemplation, theorizing and systematizing (the nature of Earth) with a visionary drive and fire to push for results (the nature of Fire). Look up any MBTI site, and you'll find this type of description for the INTJ. 

Some INTJs may be more Earth and Water, but I would be very surprised to see an Earth and Air INTJ. It's just not the INTJs nature to be light in tongue, expand across the room and attract all attention, fill all holes and be light/joking/non-serious with talk, blow in one direction one second and then blow in a complete other direction the next second as is the nature of Air. No, ma'am, the INTJ is heavy, heavy, heavy, heavy and a little bit fiery.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

well my element is water and I am an ENTP


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

TB_Wisdom said:


> It is not true to you because you think that entering your birth date/time in a western Zodiac webpage is the only way to figure out your element.
> 
> What if I told you, you can see your element(s) in your dreams and in meditation?
> 
> There are arcane sciences way beyond the ones commonly known, which require a level of esoteric enlightenment to be able to access. Are you familiar with the animal spirits and the Native American Zodiac? The Gemini is similar to the Deer totem in the Native American Zodiac, and the Deer is Earth in some Native American systems.


What? Care to explain your perception of types related to zodiac? each connected to what? Im just curious


----------



## kurtcocaine (Jun 7, 2018)

This is dumb but i need two more posts to add a god damn link in my thread so here ya go.

ENTP and i am Libra...


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Let’s even check Native American Animal Symbols and Zodiac Sign Meanings..
https://www.whats-your-sign.com/native-american-animal-symbols.html


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

kurtcocaine said:


> This is dumb but i need two more posts to add a god damn link in my thread so here ya go.
> 
> ENTP and i am Libra...


You’re the 1st ENTP Libra here. We had 6 ENTPS:

1 Gemini sun, 2 Cancer sun (Pisces&Taurus) moon, 1 Virgo sun/Sagittarius moon, 1 Aries sun, 1 Leo sun.


----------



## kurtcocaine (Jun 7, 2018)

Revolutionary


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Let’s even check Native American Animal Symbols and Zodiac Sign Meanings..
> https://www.whats-your-sign.com/native-american-animal-symbols.html


Well just from reading mine it seems like thats the way native americans in the past (indians) viewed things, so modern astrology changed and shaped around today's society and its feautures/needs. 
I mean they are talking about strength, warriors and stuff, not really today's world.

Didnt see any element like the guy earlier, talked about but tell me if i missed it because ive read through it quite quickly.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Fohra said:


> Let’s even check Native American Animal Symbols and Zodiac Sign Meanings..
> https://www.whats-your-sign.com/native-american-animal-symbols.html


Turns out, I am a Hawk :distant: Actually, _it is_ quite relatable.



> _A natural born leader, the Hawk can always be looked upon for clear judgment in sticky situations. Furthermore, the characteristics for this Native American animal symbol never wastes time, rather he/she strikes while the iron is hot, and takes action in what must be done. Ever persistent, and always taking the initiative, the Hawk is a gem of a personality to have for projects or team sports. The Hawk can be a little on the conceited side – but he/she is usually right in his/her opinions – so a little arrogance is understood. In a supportive environmental the Hawk “soars” in his/her ability to maintain passion and fire in relationships, and always remaining compassionate. Left to his/her own devices, the Falcon can be vain, rude, intolerant, impatient, and over-sensitive._


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

kurtcocaine said:


> Revolutionary


“The ENTP personality type is the ultimate devil’s advocate, thriving on the process of shredding arguments and beliefs and letting the ribbons drift in the wind for all to see.”


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Let’s even check Native American Animal Symbols and Zodiac Sign Meanings..
> https://www.whats-your-sign.com/native-american-animal-symbols.html


I am a Woodpecker,that is literally the same as cancer


----------



## kurtcocaine (Jun 7, 2018)

Fohra said:


> “The ENTP personality type is the ultimate devil’s advocate, thriving on the process of shredding arguments and beliefs and letting the ribbons drift in the wind for all to see.”


know it all


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

that is Woodpecker


> Woodpeckers are usually the most nuturing of all the Native American animal symbols. The consummate listener, totally empathic and understanding, the Woodpecker is the one to have on your side when you need support. Of course, they make wonderful parents, and equally wonderful friends and partners. Another proverbial feather in the Woodpeckers cap is the tendency to be naturally frugal, resourceful, and organized. In a nurturing environment the Woodpecker is of course caring, devoted, and very romantic. Left to his/her own devices the Woodpecker can be possessive, angry, jealous, and spiteful


and that is cancer


> Strengths: Tenacious, highly imaginative, loyal, emotional, sympathetic, persuasive
> 
> Weaknesses: Moody, pessimistic, suspicious, manipulative, insecure
> 
> ...


you are welcome


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@SirCanSir @TB_Wisdom is more knowledgeable than I. You can go deeper yourself to know what he was really talking about then share your insights with us here.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @SirCanSir @TB_Wisdom is more knowledgeable than I. You can go deeper yourself to know what he was really talking about then share your insights with us here.


Lol you guys all got your kindred spirit spot on? like modern zodiac signs? Because it was once again nothing like me i guess. Well makes sense after all. All ENTPs should be born on the same month for that to make sense.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> that is Woodpecker
> 
> 
> and that is cancer
> ...


Do you think that describes you? Just wondering to see if another ENTP is described well by his kindred spirit.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Fohra said:


> “The ENTP personality type is the ultimate devil’s advocate, thriving on the process of shredding arguments and beliefs and letting the ribbons drift in the wind for all to see.”


You're wise my friend. 

Peace.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Do you think that describes you? Just wondering to see if another ENTP is described well by his kindred spirit.


kinda,well yes it is


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

What do you think?

“There is a fine art and intricate science to interpreting a natal chart. A chart is rectified for the day, time, and location you were born. It shows the alignment of the luminaries at the exact moment of your birth. Astrology is extremely applicable to everyday life. Much more than MBTI. It’s a much more accurate assessment of a personality than a measly four letter acronym.”


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> What do you think?
> 
> “There is a fine art and intricate science to interpreting a natal chart. A chart is rectified for the day, time, and location you were born. It shows the alignment of the luminaries at the exact moment of your birth. Astrology is extremely applicable to everyday life. Much more than MBTI. It’s a much more accurate assessment of a personality than a measly four letter acronym.”


No, who said that?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think?
> ...


Why No?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Why No?


Well i could just repeat the general reasons that MBTI is something that has a logical base as the DNA and neurology while the astrology comes from finding connections between births and stars which i dont really understand how they really aply.

But its also the fact that MBTI atleast with their attempt to put people in boxes and make a description for the 16 types got my traits.
Untill now whether or not it was my sign or kindred spirit i ve seen no resemblance to my actual charachter, they described something like ISTJ or something. 

And there is the simple fact that if those two were connected, each of the 16 types would be born in only one or two specific months. As you saw around here from this thread's experiment, I doubt everyone of the same type had the same sign as well.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@SirCanSir Yes, I noticed! But how about you post your full Birth Chart, and let’s see if this expert has a point.. I already know your sun and moon.. I’d like to check the rest.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @SirCanSir Yes, I noticed! But how about you post your full Birth Chart, and let’s see if this expert has a point.. I already know your sun and moon.. I’d like to check the rest.


Nah my sun and moon are enough, everyone posted the same things hehe. 
Im waiting for your research conclusion anyway. Im mostly just staying around to have some fun anyway.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > @SirCanSir Yes, I noticed! But how about you post your full Birth Chart, and let’s see if this expert has a point.. I already know your sun and moon.. I’d like to check the rest.
> ...


You gave the impression that you’ve showed your ID card and Driving license!
You made me smile! Anyhow, I do not really know you, no one does in fact by just knowing the “type” or “natal chart”. So no worries. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> You gave the impression that you’ve showed your ID card and Driving license!
> You made me smile! Anyhow, I do not really know you, no one does in fact by just knowing the “type” or “natal chart”. So no worries. Enjoy your stay!


Well i dont know you either. You could be a cop.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> Well i dont know you either. You could be a cop.


Well, you are just a pig :tongue:


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Well, you are just a pig :tongue:


Well i would call you a snake but its too much.
I could get banned for it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> Well i would call you a snake but its too much.
> I could get banned for it.


That is IT! I am reporting you right now! *runs away crying*

P.S. Want to see an impressive snake? Go check out my wall...most interesting one posted on there recently lololol


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> That is IT! I am reporting you right now! *runs away crying*
> 
> P.S. Want to see an impressive snake? Go check out my wall...most interesting one posted on there recently lololol


I dont really understand the reference but why do music apps advertise on your wall?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> I dont really understand the reference but why do music apps advertise on your wall?


*shrugs* I am special like that : P

My profile wall silly


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENIGMA15 said:


> *shrugs* I am special like that : P
> 
> My profile wall silly


Not sure i understand what you mean as wall then. Link me there.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I started this thread exactly 1 month ago.
I’m done and here is the result:

- I do think there is some correlation, but not necessarily with the Sun sign. It tells us almost nothing about you. We do not know the balance of fire, earth, water or air in your chart. You have to look at the chart as a whole.

- The MBTI is just a summary of basic personality traits. Sort of two dimensional, Human beings are far more complex and multi-dimensional than you will ever get from some kind of psychological summary. So, in order to get beyond a mere summary, try having a detailed analysis of your chart done by a Humanistic or Jungian astrologer with a sterling reputation. Then, compare the session to the MBTI information.


----------



## Swaroopa2001 (Jun 25, 2018)

Well I'm a gemini and an INFP which is really weird because geminis are super extroverted as per description and I don't relate at all XD


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Here is a rather blunt analogy: Astrology is kind of like a five course “dinner”. Whereas the MBTI is kind of like the dominant seasoning. Big difference.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Here is a rather blunt analogy: Astrology is kind of like a five course “dinner”. Whereas the MBTI is kind of like the dominant seasoning. Big difference.


You are into cooking too?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a rather blunt analogy: Astrology is kind of like a five course “dinner”. Whereas the MBTI is kind of like the dominant seasoning. Big difference.
> ...


Only when someone else does the cooking. I’m pretty much into food though.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Only when someone else does the cooking. I’m pretty much into food though.


Oh you see? We might have our differences but we still might have a chance together afterall. We just found a common interest!

Though on second thought if none does the cooking its not going to work.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Only when someone else does the cooking. I’m pretty much into food though.
> ...


Yes, I see that you turned to be a walking stereotype man from 1953! What a pity.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Yes, I see that you turned to be a walking stereotype man from 1953! What a pity.


Technically a browsing one but yeah. If a woman cant cook then whats the use of her on my table?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I see that you turned to be a walking stereotype man from 1953! What a pity.
> ...


If she’s the cook, the table will automatically become hers not yours.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> If she’s the cook, the table will automatically become hers not yours.


Well only if its her house.
If its mine and she is the cook, i guess im just letting her stay on it as long as i get to eat something too.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@SirCanSir a guy’s ability to not just be comfortable in the kitchen, but be really good at what he does in there, is just further confirmation of how liberal and forward-thinking he truly is.


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

Cancer Sun in 9th, Libra Moon in 11th, Leo Mercury in 10th and Scorpio Rising/Leo MC

I'm INTJ, RLUEI, 5w6 (or could be 1w2, but yeah I identify with the e5 core fear and growth pattern more) Sp/sx. 

Mercury is about thought processes, ideas, and sensory information from both conscious and unconscious sources, and Moon is about emotions, instinctual habits and how you supposedly respond your environment. So considering that, I think it's more worthwhile for any astrology-personality survey trying to determine correlations to focus more on those 2 especially, along with Rising/Ascendant/Asc and Midheaven/MC.

I've so far only seen people focus on Sun and Moon. Personally I don't have full faith in astrology (despite researching it quite much and still learning more and more everyday), and don't relate to my Sun and Moon whatsoever. The houses seem to be the most interesting and it's pretty noticeable that people who have issues with signs find solace in the houses.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @SirCanSir a guy’s ability to not just be comfortable in the kitchen, but be really good at what he does in there, is just further confirmation of how liberal and forward-thinking he truly is.


Yes but he still needs to read his newspaper peacefully for politics' news to be that. Its a precious chilling time of his that his woman can allow him to have by doing everything kitchen-related herself.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > @SirCanSir a guy’s ability to not just be comfortable in the kitchen, but be really good at what he does in there, is just further confirmation of how liberal and forward-thinking he truly is.
> ...


Told you. We were never meant to be.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Freya Violet said:


> Cancer Sun in 9th, Libra Moon in 11th, Leo Mercury in 10th and Scorpio Rising/Leo MC
> 
> I'm INTJ, RLUEI, 5w6 (or could be 1w2, but yeah I identify with the e5 core fear and growth pattern more) Sp/sx.
> 
> ...



It’s fun to look over the results of your MBTI personality test, and it’s fun to pour over the traits of your zodiac sign. Learning insights about yourself is fun, especially when you don’t have to do any emotional labor to get those results. It’s also a fun way to learn about the people around you and it can foster a sense of connection. The MBTI and astrology are both useful tools because they provide a group of people with the same vocabulary with which to understand each other and to understand themselves. Talking about emotions and ways of being is hard, but when the MBTI or astrology creates the word bank for you, these conversations can become easier.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Told you. We were never meant to be.


Isnt a pig compatible with a dragon?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Told you. We were never meant to be.
> ...


Can you imagine a dragon cooks for a pig?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Can you imagine a dragon cooks for a pig?


Its better than cooking the pig itself


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine a dragon cooks for a pig?
> ...


That’s exactly what will happen if a dragon ever tries to cook, and only by simple act, fire-breathing.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> That’s exactly what will happen if a dragon ever tries to cook, and only by simple act, fire-breathing.












I guess thats our future child if we move on together


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

let's talk about venus sing!!!

mine is the best venus ever!!!! venus in leo


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

ESTP

And these are the placements I've memorized in my birth chart:

Ascendant: Gemini
Mars: Leo
Mercury: Aquarius
Moon: Taurus
North Node: Scorpio
Saturn: Pisces
Sun: Aquarius
Venus: Capricorn


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

Fohra said:


> ENTP Leo
> 
> “The ENTP Leo is likely to be very dignified and noble in demeanor. They are smooth operators who know how to make their point in a clear and cogent fashion. They are likely to be excellent communicators and highly popular and magnetic. They are probably well-liked for their well-put togetherness and suave charm. The Leo ENTP is likely to be very proud and confident in themselves and because of this are poised to accomplish great things in life. They may have a warmth to them that is distinct among ENTP types and they might be particularly generous and altruistic towards others. They may be very friendly but they may also have a fiery temper that sometimes emerges when under stress. These ENTPs likely feel they have something to offer the world and want to showcase their abilities on center stage.“


That is a pretty big weight you are putting on my shoulders there


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> let's talk about venus sing!!!
> 
> mine is the best venus ever!!!! venus in leo


Search Venus in Leo then share what you find here.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > That’s exactly what will happen if a dragon ever tries to cook, and only by simple act, fire-breathing.
> ...


I like the dragpig child! The moving in together is the problem. I beleive in marriage. So, no future for us.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@JackSparroww It’s the first time I hear this song.. liked the video. I’ll dance on it.


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

Fohra said:


> @JackSparroww It’s the first time I hear this song.. liked the video. I’ll dance on it.


I hate you !


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

My planet master that predetermined what my personality is was Uranus, that's why I'm such an asshole.

And now I must go make shitposts.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

To find out who you are is like putting yourself on a psychiatric couch, but you have nobody to help you. Really it isn’t easy.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I like the dragpig child! The moving in together is the problem. I beleive in marriage. So, no future for us.


i never said anything against marriage. I was just against me cooking and doing the housework


----------



## sleeplesspinocchio (Mar 20, 2018)

cap sun, gem moon, aries rising
intj


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

sleeplesspinocchio said:


> cap sun, gem moon, aries rising
> intj


INTJ Capricorn

The sign of Capricorn is very similar to the INTJ personality and so a Capricorn INTJ is likely to be appear extra INTJ-like. This INTJ may be very responsible and mature and they probably come off as serious and very profesh. They are highly capable and avoid relying on others as much as possible. The Capricorn INTJ is probably a supreme workaholic provided that it is work they find meaningful. They can devote themselves fully towards completing projects and fulfilling their goals to the point of reaching exhaustion. They are possessed with a desire to accomplish and achieve. To improve and advance themselves in most sectors of their lives. The INTJ Capricorn can be counted on and trusted with leadership positions because of their extraordinary ability to manage and plan effectively.

“Science is not only a disciple of reason but, also, one of romance and passion.”
Stephen Hawking - INTJ Capricorn born January 8


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

For All Curious Souls:

When you take any personality tests, read your natal chart, or experience anything else in life, try to take the best and get rid of the rest.


----------



## ajk87075 (May 22, 2018)

INTP and Leo. Oh, and astrology is a bunch of bologna


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

ajk87075 said:


> INTP and Leo. Oh, and astrology is a bunch of bologna


INTP LEO

Leos are proud and pompous and an INTP Leo is likely to be somewhat intellectually conceited or at least to appear to be so. They may intimidate others with the confidence with which they assert their points and arguments. INTP Leos may desire recognition and due credit for the brilliance of their ideas, and may feel slighted if they don’t feel properly acknowledged. They may be somewhat competitive and when they are insecure will likely be compelled to show off and try to impress others.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

People like to affirm and validate their personality as much as they would like to change it through self-awareness and self-improvement.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > I like the dragpig child! The moving in together is the problem. I beleive in marriage. So, no future for us.
> ...


It’s time to tell me what your Mercury & Venus are!


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Fohra said:


> It’s time to tell me what your Mercury & Venus are!


Why isnt sun & moon enough?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> I would leave that party :tongue:


I only come there for the food.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> Why isnt sun & moon enough?


Mercury sign is the way you think and communicate, I guess. My Mercury is in Pisces, which in a way quite similar to what ISFP is stereotypically when it comes to communication and thinking. My thinking is quite nebulous. I'm more visual-spatial to the point that people underestimate me and think I'm kind of dumb because I can't really vocalize concepts intelligibly. On the other hand, writing is my only saving grace because of my Mars in Gemini, which might have something to do with my enneagram 9w8 or 7w6.. either way..


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Search Venus in Leo then share what you find here.


When Venus in Leo people are in love, they are proud, even boastful. This position of Venus can turn humble Virgo Suns or retiring Cancer Suns into somewhat demanding lovers. Venus in Leo loves to court and be courted, and they need to feel very special. They are warm, generous, and even grand. Though really quite loyal to their partners (remember that love is THE most important thing in Leo’s life), they thrive on romantic attention. Be prepared for their displays: they will tell you about any advances made on them. Remember, they’re just showing off to you, and it’s likely harmless. It’s a different story if you do the same, however. That’s when you’ll hear the lion roar…and, no doubt, you’ll want to keep these cats purring. Venus in Leo wants to appear experienced in love, even if they have little or no experience whatsoever!

Venus in Leo men and women have high expectations, but once you know that these expectations revolve only around how much attention you are giving them, you’ll see that they are really quite big-hearted about most everything else. They are threatened by a relationship that appears to have settled too much, or one that’s lost its spark. They are also threatened by indifferent or impersonal behavior on your part.

Pleasing Venus in Leo involves paying loads of attention to them. If you’re willing to make only one adjustment in your ways, it should be to remind Leo how wonderful they are. Respect and appreciate them, always. Put up with their childlike moments and their tall tales. They want to be seen as attractive by you, so avoid (at all costs!) putting them down in this area. They actually lose interest when they perceive the slightest loss of interest in their partner, and you can expect that any letdown will be acted out in a dramatic fashion. Remind them, in a gentle way, that your emotions count too. If you are feeling a little jealous, let them know. Remember, to Venus in Leo, your small jealousies are affirmations that you find them attractive and expect the rest of the world to as well. Let them decide where to go on a date, and let them pay too. When Venus in Leo feels loved and appreciated, they reward you with loyalty, a big sense of fun, and plenty of physical expressions of their love.

My Personal Ad Bio: “I’m warm-hearted and fun. I’m funny, and experienced. Let me show you a good time.”

Love is magnificent and grand to Venus in Leo people. They take pride in love and their love relationships, and they are typically generous with their money. This is a warmhearted, teasing, expressive, proud, and extravagant placement for Venus. Love is a bit of a game–a game that is perpetual, as Venus in Leo is forever stuck in the romance stage of a relationship. They feed on attention, acknowledgement, validation, and adoration. Venus in Leo loves to be adored, pampered, and admired. They have a strong ego investment in their love lives. The negative expression of this placement is overstating of feelings simply for the effect, as well as extravagance.

Venus in Leo people may spend a lot on entertainment or sometimes just to show off! They generally are big tippers and give special and generous gifts. They are attracted to art, furnishings, clothing, and music that is bold and passionate, renaissance, lush or opulent, lavishly comfortable, and romantic.

from Cafe Astrology .com I think that this site is quite accurate


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

venus in leos we are the best


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I only come there for the food.


----------



## hecklin (Jun 28, 2018)

Leo...
INTP.


I am not outgoing in the slightest bit.


----------



## adacis (Dec 30, 2012)

INFP Aries.
I'm not sure if there's a correlation between mbti and astrology, but I am certain that the combination of INFP + Aries = obnoxiously emotional person lol. Also, since I see there is quite a bit of discussion going on in the pages, I'll just leave *this chart of mine here too*, if anyone's interested/studied enough to be able to read this. I had a friend who was super into astrology, she asked me for my time of birth and everything, haha.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

ENFJ born with a Libra sun(very near the cusp), Aries moon, Leo ascending
some say when you are on the cusp you morph into the next sign as you get older. i think this is true by the way i feel. a friend told me my sun sign has progressed to the sign of sagittarius but idk, maybe


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

MsBrightside said:


> ENFJ born with a Libra sun(very near the cusp), Aries moon, Leo ascending
> some say when you are on the cusp you morph into the next sign as you get older. i think this is true by the way i feel. a friend told me my sun sign has progressed to the sign of sagittarius but idk, maybe


 
ENFJ LIBRA
“The ENFJ Libra is a classy character with a lot of charm and charisma. They are true “people persons” who thrive on social interaction and rubbing elbows with lots of interesting individuals. They are enthusiastic and sanguine with great taste and style. They are very liberal and fair but they may have a tendency to sit on the fence rather take a strong side. They have a big imagination and a lot of lofty idealistic visions of what they hope for the world. The ENFJ Libra takes great pleasure in helping others and being an advocate and champion of humanity.
They have a bit of a hero complex and feel they can be everything for all people. The extent to which they give of themselves may come at great expense to their own needs. Their sense of self is so entangled with their external persona and the role they play in respect to their community or circle. They are super friendly and loyal to their loved ones and they *are likely to have very few enemies. The Libra ENFJ is likely to be very attractive and popular. Although they may not be materialistic necessarily, they probably have a taste for the good life and an appreciation for art and the beauty and poetry of life.”


ENFJ SAGITTARIUS
“The ENFJ Sagittarius person is someone who likely speaks their mind and is probably a bit sassy. They are very open minded yet opinionated and they are prone to getting into arguments and debates over their ideas. As a Sagittarius, this ENFJ is definitely a seeker of higher meaning and self actualization. They are likely to have a strong intellectual bend and also a spiritual side that believes in metaphysical truths beyond the empirical scientific ones. The ENFJ Sagittarius is fun and humorous with an optimistic outlook.
They are a hopeless idealists who never give up hope and hold on dearly to their faith in humanity. They want to see and experience much and are truly students of the world. The curiosity they have is insatiable and throughout their lives, they never stop learning. Higher education is likely to be of interest to them but they may also be self-driven autodidacts who satisfy their intellectual appetites outside of conventional academia.”

Do you relate to any?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

adacis said:


> INFP Aries.
> I'm not sure if there's a correlation between mbti and astrology, but I am certain that the combination of INFP + Aries = obnoxiously emotional person lol. Also, since I see there is quite a bit of discussion going on in the pages, I'll just leave *this chart of mine here too*, if anyone's interested/studied enough to be able to read this. I had a friend who was super into astrology, she asked me for my time of birth and everything, haha.


Astrological charts are incredibly complex. In order to find parallels between sign and MBTI you'd have to look at single entities in an individual’s birth chart. I’m no expert but maybe someone in this forum is and able to read yours.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Fohra said:


> View attachment 804147
> 
> 
> View attachment 804149


I'd probably be the one who brings themselves to yard for the milkshakes.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

And you’ll find these in this party as well:


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Fohra said:


> ENFJ LIBRA
> “The ENFJ Libra is a classy character with a lot of charm and charisma. They are true “people persons” who thrive on social interaction and rubbing elbows with lots of interesting individuals. They are enthusiastic and sanguine with great taste and style. They are very liberal and fair but they may have a tendency to sit on the fence rather take a strong side. They have a big imagination and a lot of lofty idealistic visions of what they hope for the world. The ENFJ Libra takes great pleasure in helping others and being an advocate and champion of humanity.
> They have a bit of a hero complex and feel they can be everything for all people. The extent to which they give of themselves may come at great expense to their own needs. Their sense of self is so entangled with their external persona and the role they play in respect to their community or circle. They are super friendly and loyal to their loved ones and they *are likely to have very few enemies. The Libra ENFJ is likely to be very attractive and popular. Although they may not be materialistic necessarily, they probably have a taste for the good life and an appreciation for art and the beauty and poetry of life.”
> 
> ...


thank you for posting that  i think they both sound like how i feel about myself but just like have my toe dipped in the sagittarius description


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

That was one of the most logical posts on the thread (after mine obviously)


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

@Fohra 

So, finally it ends! I was expecting a bigger analysis from you, but gurl ya always crush my expectations.

I always knew that there was never a direct relation to signs and MBTI, but your analysis didn't go deep enough either. Maybe you need more subjects or may be you need to look improve the analysis. 


One thing I'd like to say and I don't know why(maybe my powers kicked in) - you are around 20. y.o


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> @Fohra
> 
> So, finally it ends! I was expecting a bigger analysis from you, but gurl ya always crush my expectations.
> 
> ...



A Man With An Aries Moon

Sometimes I call it the “big baby” moon, because when you have Moon in Aries, you want what you want… NOW!!
Don’t expect him to be able to read your mind, not for a second. He’s just not built that way. He doesn’t spend his time worrying about what someone else might be feeling, he is fully into his own feelings.
He states what he needs and fully expects that you’ll do the same. If you don’t speak up, he thinks you have nothing to speak up about. It just doesn’t occur to him that other people like the soft approach. He’s just not that man. He scores and strings people along for sport and ego.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Human brains are wired for tribalism. Personality quizzes help satisfy that impulse.


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Were you referring to my post? You kinda quoted me, but knock knock?


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

let's talk about MC


----------



## belynn (Jun 6, 2018)

INFJ Sagittarius


----------



## gentlehippie (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm an INFP and aquarius! I don't there is too much stuff I can relate to in the aquarius sign other than creativity maybe


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> let's talk about MC


MC is one of the most significant features of your chart. The Midheaven is crucial in many applications of astrology, especially in forecasting career shifts and other life-changing events. It shows your career path, major goals, achievements, life direction, and your status or reputation in the eyes of the world.

So talk to us about yours ..


----------



## willowamherst (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't think astrology has much impact on personality but it is interesting.
Sun- Capricorn
Moon- Leo
Rising- Aries
...and I'm an ENTP... I think...


----------



## willowamherst (Jul 5, 2018)

Here are some other people's star-signs and MBTI-types, just in case you were still curious:

_Person A_
Capricorn, INTJ

_Person B_
Aquarius, INFJ

_Person C_
Sagittarius, ESTP

_Person D_
Aquarius, ENTP (possibly ENTJ)

_Person E_
Gemini, ISFJ

_Person F_
Pisces, ISTP

_Person G_
Gemini, ENFP

_Person H_
Aries, ENFP (x2)

_Person I_
Aries, ENFJ

_Person J_
Taurus, ISTP

_Person K_
Libra/Scorpio Cusp, INFJ

_Person L_
Leo, ESFP

_Person M_
Aries, ESFP

_Person N_
Aquarius, ESFP

_Person O_
Taurus, ISFP

_Person P_
Scorpio, ESFP

_Person Q_
Taurus, ESTJ

_Person R_
Scorpio, ESFP

_Person S_
Capricorn, ESTP

_Person T_
Aries, INFP

Sorry! I got a little carried away haha, I just thought I'd supply you with as much info as I have. Let me know what you find out and if I can help with anything else! I'm new to this community but I have done a lot of research in both astrology and MBTI.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @I am justice! You became interested in Astrology.


I was interested in astrology,I do think that it is real but now I am less interested about this


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

willowamherst said:


> Here are some other people's star-signs and MBTI-types, just in case you were still curious:
> 
> _Person A_
> Capricorn, INTJ
> ...


no cancer?????


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm the living proof that star signs are bullshit. My sign is cancer with a rising Lion and moon in capricorn. 

*Looks at the description.*

"You are very *emotional* ..."

*With a face engulfed in disgust, immediately stops reading.*


----------



## willowamherst (Jul 5, 2018)

I am justice! said:


> no cancer?????


Actually, I have only ever met one Cancer (knowingly), I believe she was an INFJ. I'm sure I have met others, but I don't ask the star sign of everyone I meet haha.


----------



## willowamherst (Jul 5, 2018)

The Conundrum said:


> I'm the living proof that star signs are bullshit. My sign is cancer with a rising Lion and moon in capricorn.
> 
> *Looks at the description.*
> 
> ...


I have to say that I agree with you on this one. I'm a Capricorn with my moon in Leo and a rising sign of Aries. According to what I've read, I'm supposed to follow (and _enjoy_) rules... could you imagine? I'm also supposed to be super authoritative, which I can be at times, but very rarely. The one part I do agree with, however, is the part where I'm supposed to (and do) come across as bold and intimidating. 

Anyways, I understand where you're coming from. I think astrology could possibly have some impact on personality, but not nearly as much as some people claim.


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Isn't the whole world trying to kill it?:dry::biggrin:


----------



## Alfonzalo (Jul 6, 2018)

It'd be cool if the two aligned
Unfortunately, I'm an ENFP Capricorn.


----------



## Captain Quirk (Jul 6, 2018)

INTJ Scorpio


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@willowamherst @The Conundrum Your whole Natal Chart should be examined in order to find a correlation. Go through the thread. We’ve done lots of talking regarding the subject.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Alfonzalo said:


> It'd be cool if the two aligned
> Unfortunately, I'm an ENFP Capricorn.


ENFP Capricorn – The Leader

“The Capricorn ENFP is liable to display a demeanor that can at once be both somber and looney. They are compelling leaders who can leverage their way with people to galvanize them around their vision. They are likely to be excellent communicators who speak with passion and earnestness. They like to have fun but they know when to be serious and they are able to roll up their sleeves to tackle tasks that others deem mission impossible. The Capricorn ENFP might be a little more reliable and responsible than other ENFPs. Their patience and natural teaching ability allows them to be excellent parents.“

Do you feel it’s you?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Captain Quirk said:


> INTJ Scorpio


INTJ Scorpio

“Scorpio INTJs may be intense and possess a kind of magnetic aura about them. Other people likely find them mysterious and interesting. Extraverted feeling types may feel compelled to try and crack their code and get to the human heart inside the cyborg. INTJ Scorpios probably are especially private yet seem to know alot about other people. They may be exceedingly perceptive and skilled at reading into people’s motives and intentions. These INTJs might be more possessive and domineering. They are probably very cunning and capable of manipulating people to maintain control over them. The INTJ Scorpio may love in an intense way but are likely to be very loyal though and highly devoted to loved ones.”

Do you agree?


----------



## willowamherst (Jul 5, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @willowamherst @The Conundrum Your whole Natal Chart should be examined in order to find a correlation. Go through the thread. We’ve done lots of talking regarding the subject.


Ouch I think it would take me hours to go through the whole thread. Did you post one of those descriptions for an ENTP Capricorn by chance?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

willowamherst said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > @willowamherst @The Conundrum Your whole Natal Chart should be examined in order to find a correlation. Go through the thread. We’ve done lots of talking regarding the subject.
> ...


Ah. You’re here for fun then. Like all ENTPs. Here’s ..

ENTP Capricorn

“A Capricorn ENTP is probably a bit more disciplined and workaholic than other ENTPs. They may be very career oriented and they probably enjoy careers that make use of their highly creative minds. These ENTPs may also be a bit more responsible and mature relative to other ENTPs and they make exhibit more consistency and tenacity in regards to getting things done. Although they can be whimsical and fun loving, they can also be very serious and stern when necessary. They are probably very confident in their abilities and are likely to be excellent problem solvers. They may possess leadership potential but their style of leading may be somewhat unorthodox. They are willing to take risks and experiment with something new instead of clinging to or relying on the tried and true methods. They can be bellwethers among their peers and a valuable asset to any team.“


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Cancer has the most boring description of all the signs. The entire archetype is a bunch of weaknesses, no way in hell I'm like that. 

"*Logic and reasoning are foreign concepts to Cancers. Everything they do is on the basis of their emotions*, so gut feelings and intuition are guiding lights in decision-making."

*"As the “feeler” of the zodiac, they demand sensory overload."
*
*Holy ...
*

Anyway, 82 pages ... I would also appreciate a little help finding the description you mentioned. Lol


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@The Conundrum use this and show me the result first..
https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Fohra said:


> @The Conundrum use this and show me the result first..
> https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/











*I see a pentagram at the center of it, some satanic shit, I bet. My evilness levels just increased by 300%, lol.*

Sun in 19° 38' Cancer 
Moon in 19° 47' Capricorn 
Mercury in 2° 58' Cancer 
Venus in 8° 47' Cancer 
Mars in 24° 48' Virgo 
Jupiter in 6° 12' Sagittarius (r)
Saturn in 24° 43' Pisces (r)
Uranus in 28° 51' Capricorn (r)
Neptune in 24° 17' Capricorn (r)
Pluto in 28° 0' Scorpio (r)
North Node in 1° 34' Scorpio (r)
Chiron in 22° 42' Virgo 
Ascendant in 13° 26' Leo 
MC in 24° 33' Taurus 

ASPECTS

The aspects describe the geometric angles between the planets. Each shape they produce has a different meaning.

Uranus Sextile Pluto orb: 0 °
Saturn Sextile MC orb: 0 °
Saturn Sextile Neptune orb: 0 °
Mars Opposition Saturn orb: 0 °
Sun Opposition Moon orb: 0 °
Neptune Trine MC orb: 0 °
Mars Trine MC orb: 0 °
Mars Trine Neptune orb: 0 °
Mercury Trine North Node orb: 1 °
Saturn Opposition Chiron orb: 2 °
Mars Conjunction Chiron orb: 2 °
Chiron Trine MC orb: 2 °
Neptune Trine Chiron orb: 2 °
Sun Sextile Chiron orb: 3 °
Uranus Square North Node orb: 3 °
Moon Trine Chiron orb: 3 °
Mars Sextile Pluto orb: 4 °
Pluto Opposition MC orb: 4 °
Uranus Trine MC orb: 4 °
Mars Trine Uranus orb: 4 °
Moon Sextile Saturn orb: 5 °
Sun Sextile Mars orb: 5 °
Sun Opposition Neptune orb: 5 °
Moon Conjunction Neptune orb: 5 °
Moon Trine Mars orb: 5 °
Sun Trine Saturn orb: 5 °
Mercury Conjunction Venus orb: 6 °
Jupiter Trine Ascendant orb: 7 °
Jupiter Conjunction Pluto orb: 8 °

Minor Aspects >>

CHART PATTERNS
Chart patterns are a collection of aspects that are grouped together to reveal a larger geometric pattern within the chart.

Grand Trine
Mars in 24° Virgo
MC in 24° Taurus
Neptune in 24° Capricorn
Chiron in 22° Virgo

Grand Trine
Mars in 24° Virgo
MC in 24° Taurus
Uranus in 28° Capricorn

Kite
Mars in 24° Virgo
MC in 24° Taurus
Neptune in 24° Capricorn
Chiron in 22° Virgo
Saturn in 24° Pisces

Kite
Mars in 24° Virgo
MC in 24° Taurus
Uranus in 28° Capricorn
Pluto in 28° Scorpio

Rectangle
Sun in 19° Cancer
Chiron in 22° Virgo
Saturn in 24° Pisces
Neptune in 24° Capricorn
Moon in 19° Capricorn
Mars in 24° Virgo

Rectangle
Mars in 24° Virgo
Pluto in 28° Scorpio
MC in 24° Taurus
Saturn in 24° Pisces

Yod
Mercury in 2° Cancer
Pluto in 28° Scorpio
Uranus in 28° Capricorn


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

The Conundrum said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > @The Conundrum use this and show me the result first..
> ...


Take a screenshot of the rest to help me read into your evilness..


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Fohra said:


> Take a screenshot of the rest to help me read into your evilness..


I pasted it all for you. I edited my comment.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

The Conundrum said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Take a screenshot of the rest to help me read into your evilness..
> ...


Ok. Now I have an idea why you hate Cancer and I can tell you’re INTJ because of the Earth dominant (Capricorn,Virgo, Taurus) in your chart. Most INTJ like that.

So, what about the Cancer? I see you do not have it only in the Sun! You have it in Mercury & Venus too! let’s see what does that mean because it’s not common..


Mercury & Venus in Cancer

“ Mercury and Venus are friends, but they don’t have a chance to enjoy each other’s company when placed in the same sign of Cancer, beginning July 11th and lasting until July 25th. That’s because Cancer is ruled by the Moon, which is not friends with either Venus or Mercury. In fact, the Moon can bring out the worst in the two planetary amigos.
Mercury—the mythological, wing-footed messenger of the gods—is the planet of intellect. It reflects the subtler aspects of our nature; our wit, humour, spontaneity, curiosity and the ability to communicate thoughts and ideas with effortless grace. In short, Mercury is light and transcendent—it is meant to soar.
But Cancer is a water sign and its ruler, the Moon, relates to our deepest emotions. So Mercury traveling through Cancer is like a bird flying underwater—our intellect is submerged in emotion, making it difficult to think logically or clearly express ourselves. The emotional force of the Moon can overwhelm Mercury’s objective intellectual characteristics and the tug-of-war between intellect and emotion takes a toll on our overall wellbeing, leaving us physically and mentally drained, inarticulate, irrational and confused.
Venus is the planet of love—it is divinity in the flesh, giving expression to our passion for life in all its forms, from our appreciation of nature, the fine arts and the art of conversation, to our enjoyment of food, drink, entertainment and the pleasures of sex. It also reflects our sweeter qualities—our capacity to love and be loveable, considerate and kind.
But when Venus is in the Moon-ruled, watery sign of Cancer we can be swamped by emotional needs and preoccupations, becoming moody and over-reacting to perceived slights and minor setbacks. It’s tempting to seek solace in anything that feels good or gives us comfort. We may lash out in anger, become lost in our fantasies and daydreams, overindulge in pleasure-seeking and become so irrational, selfish and reckless that we ignore the needs of others and neglect our own health.
The conjunction of Mercury and Venus in Cancer can sneak up on us unexpectedly, robbing us of our discernment, objectivity and good judgement.* So, for the rest of the week, keep things in perspective and remain objective and rational—count to ten before letting a lovers’ quarrel become a breakup or divorce; call a cab instead of ordering another drink, don’t quit your job because your boss annoys you. Seek out things of true value rather than quick fixes or instant gratification by adopting a devotional attitude—give to others and don’t be angry if others aren’t giving to you; appreciate what you have instead of pining for things you desire.
Turning inward can make this conjunction a period of positive growth—channeling deep emotions into meditation connects us with the lasting pleasures of spirit, which is the route to emotional stability and lasting happiness.”

Is this true?


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Fohra said:


> Ok. Now I have an idea why you hate Cancer and I can tell you’re INTJ because of the Earth dominant (Capricorn,Virgo, Taurus) in your chart. Most INTJ like that.
> 
> So, what about the Cancer? I see you do not have it only in the Sun! You have it in Mercury & Venus too! let’s see what does that mean because it’s not common..
> 
> ...


Hmmm, some of it is true, the pieces in bold, specially. I can become pretty irritated after failure, minor setbacks included. My emotions don't usually manifest strongly in the form of happiness or in tears, they manifest in the form of wrath.

This description has a few similarities with the description of enneagram tri-trype 5-8-4, which sums up my (rare) emotional self. You can check it out to see what I'm talking about. 

http://enneagramsubtypes.weebly.com/descriptions.html

Anyway, do you consider the overall results good or bad?


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm an INTJ with my sun (the planet of ego, sense of self), mars (the planet most closely associated with the expression of one's sex drive, anger, fear/adrenaline, as well as one's general fighting ability), mercury (the planet of communication, thoughts, verbal expression, certain types of self-expression) Venus (the planet of appreciation of beauty, the feminine, art, as well as one's general sensuality. One's soft, feminine side) Neptune (the planet of imagination, universal compassion, self sacrifice and delusion as well as things like self imprisonment) and Uranus (the planet of rebellion, independence, self-definition, certain types of humanitarian ideals) all in the elder, cardinal earth sign of capricorn (the sign of public image, social responsibility, and the father) My moon (the planet of one's unconscious emotional habits as well as what one unconsciously needs on an emotional level to be happy/fulfilled) is in the mutable and social-quadrant-of-the-traditional-zodiac-wheel-dwelling earth sign of virgo (the sign of service, work, helpfulness) while my saturn (the planet of restriction, sustained effort and life lessons/karma) is in the fixed and universal air sign of Aquarius (the sign of rebellion, friends, and individuality), which is a focal point in my chart, due to the fact that it's the ruling planet (saturn) of capricorn and I have so many planets, including my sun, in capricorn. So my Aquarius Saturn has rulership over all of those capricorn planets. Mind you I'm an Aries (the sign of self-assertion, risk-taking, and war) ascendant/rising (how one projects themselves outwardly, physical appearance, and the "mask" someone puts on in uncomfortable/unfamiliar situations) which puts my Virgo moon in the sixth house of work and service, my six-planet capricorn stellium (the technical term for any three or more planets conjunct in any one sign) in the 10th house (the area of life tied to career, public image/reputation, and legacy). My aquarius saturn in the 12th house (the area of one's life having to do with fantasy, delusion, spirituality, religion, self-sacrifice and secrets) and sharply squares my 8th house of sex/death and rebirth-dwelling Pluto (the planet of all that is taboo about the individual.) in Scorpio. My Jupiter (the planet of philosophy, broad opinions and worldview) is in the seventh house (the area of ones life associated with partnerships), about 18 degrees away from my Pluto, but still in the sign of Scorpio (the sign associated with death and rebirth, sex, obsession).


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@The Conundrum I think we should ask @Emotionally scary mothers !! He sounds an expert.


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Fohra said:


> @The Conundrum I think we should ask @Emotionally scary mothers !! He sounds an expert.


"Darkest ARCHETYPE - 458. Subject to rapid oscillations of emotion and thought, equally capable of preternatural strength and weakness of mind at any given moment. One minute an angel, the next a cruel tyrant. A lot of love and a lot of hate. Exquisitely sensitive but all too capable of cruelty and callousness to others. Seeing your place as in the shadows is exactly how the 458 describes themselves. This tritype seems peculiarly subject to flux, and thus can vary greatly, or have many different real selves. Independent, dark, cynical. Most eccentric, creative 5 that tends to swing between detachment and emotionality. Others are always surprised when the 8 appears as this tritype appears quiet. Impenetrable inner world. They are complex individuals, but they are more characterized by the way they tend to push everyone away from them. Intellectual narcissist. Knowledgeable and direct 4. Most analytical 4. Craves knowing what makes people tick. Stronger Opinions. They are intellectuals that take action when they feel strongly about something. The 458 is an active archetype...just more withdrawn...not passive like the librarian... more the expert as they gather knowledge but have a very definite point of view like the 478 and 468."

This description does looks familiar to the one you provided me, doesn't it?

Sure then. @Emotionally scary mothers What do you think?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

The Conundrum said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > @The Conundrum I think we should ask @Emotionally scary mothers !! He sounds an expert.
> ...


Darkest Archetype! I have no idea what’s that? So maybe others can help.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers (Jul 6, 2018)

The Conundrum said:


> "Darkest ARCHETYPE - 458. Subject to rapid oscillations of emotion and thought, equally capable of preternatural strength and weakness of mind at any given moment. One minute an angel, the next a cruel tyrant. A lot of love and a lot of hate. Exquisitely sensitive but all too capable of cruelty and callousness to others. Seeing your place as in the shadows is exactly how the 458 describes themselves. This tritype seems peculiarly subject to flux, and thus can vary greatly, or have many different real selves. Independent, dark, cynical. Most eccentric, creative 5 that tends to swing between detachment and emotionality. Others are always surprised when the 8 appears as this tritype appears quiet. Impenetrable inner world. They are complex individuals, but they are more characterized by the way they tend to push everyone away from them. Intellectual narcissist. Knowledgeable and direct 4. Most analytical 4. Craves knowing what makes people tick. Stronger Opinions. They are intellectuals that take action when they feel strongly about something. The 458 is an active archetype...just more withdrawn...not passive like the librarian... more the expert as they gather knowledge but have a very definite point of view like the 478 and 468."
> This description does looks familiar to the one you provided me, doesn't it?
> 
> Sure then. @Emotionally scary mothers What do you think?


What are you asking?


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> What are you asking?


If you consider my overall results good or bad.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers (Jul 6, 2018)

The Conundrum said:


> If you consider my overall results good or bad.


They are perhaps, due to the wide range of individual variability within those who recieve your results, the least good/bad of all possible results, and the most neutral/undefinable.


----------



## willowamherst (Jul 5, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Ah. You’re here for fun then. Like all ENTPs. Here’s ..
> 
> ENTP Capricorn
> 
> “A Capricorn ENTP is probably a bit more disciplined and workaholic than other ENTPs. They may be very career oriented and they probably enjoy careers that make use of their highly creative minds. These ENTPs may also be a bit more responsible and mature relative to other ENTPs and they make exhibit more consistency and tenacity in regards to getting things done. Although they can be whimsical and fun loving, they can also be very serious and stern when necessary. They are probably very confident in their abilities and are likely to be excellent problem solvers. They may possess leadership potential but their style of leading may be somewhat unorthodox. They are willing to take risks and experiment with something new instead of clinging to or relying on the tried and true methods. They can be bellwethers among their peers and a valuable asset to any team.“


Yeah that doesn't sound very much like me haha. Here's my natal chart:
Sun: Capricorn 
Moon: Leo
Mercury: Aquarius
Venus: Pisces
Mars: Scorpio
Jupiter: Gemini
Saturn: Taurus
Uranus: Aquarius
Neptune: Aquarius
Pluto: Sagittarius
Lilith: Aquarius
Asc. Node: Cancer

Ascendant: Aries
II: Taurus
III: Gemini
IV: Cancer
V: Cancer
VI: Leo
VII: Libra
VIII: Scorpio
IX: Sagittarius
Midheaven: Capricorn
XI: Capricorn
XII: Aquarius


----------



## Captain Quirk (Jul 6, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Captain Quirk said:
> 
> 
> > INTJ Scorpio
> ...



Are you creating this information or is it something you’ve been reading about?

I see a combination of type and sign traits for my particular combo. 

I would agree with some of the information provided. Not all of it. 

Scorpio has three animal symbols, it is able to evolve. Scorpion can evolve into Eagle, Eagle can evolve into Phoenix. Each possess different traits. This is not taken into account in the provided information. 

I find your curiosity on this subject interesting. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

willowamherst said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. You’re here for fun then. Like all ENTPs. Here’s ..
> ...


Good. You know yourself and based on that you can search and gather information regarding your Natal Chart and compare it with your type. You can share the result here.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Captain Quirk said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Quirk said:
> ...


I read and already shared a lot here. Feel free to share your knowlege about the subject with us. Thanks


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

fohra

so, the natal chart is used to read into one's evilness or is it you who's looking how evil(if at all) one is.


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Captain Quirk said:


> Are you creating this information or is it something you’ve been reading about?
> 
> I see a combination of type and sign traits for my particular combo.
> 
> ...


I remember reading about the scorpio's evolution/development too. It's quite interesting and might be right to a certain extent. But, if we are dealing with sun/moon signs and all the shiet charts, then it has to do with something at the birth or initial form- scorpion imo.


----------



## Astraeus (Jun 17, 2018)

ISFP Aries,

Interesting how one sided the chart is...
However I don't know what any of this means, so excuse my ignorance, just thought i'd share it


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Astraeus said:


> ISFP Aries,
> 
> Interesting how one sided the chart is...
> However I don't know what any of this means, so excuse my ignorance, just thought i'd share it


At least you're humble enough to admit it as ignorance rather than calling it (put bad words)....and ultimately keeping away from information which might help yourself. cheers


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> fohra
> 
> so, the natal chart is used to read into one's evilness or is it you who's looking how evil(if at all) one is.


It’s just me.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Everything is connected somehow. There’s no reason why we can’t have fun trying to communicate it anyway. And there’s no reason why we can’t attempt to reconnect the disconnected. Those who are disconnected (the majority) believe whatever they are conditioned to believe. Their minds are inflexible. But if we can get them to see how everything is connected, then maybe we can achieve a social dynamic where we are flexible enough to transform our weaponry into livingry.


----------



## Zeptus (Jan 30, 2018)

Capricorn ENTP

Although I dont think they have any correlation


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > I have my ways. Most people think of a lot of things as “bull crap”not just Astrology because humans simply tend to judge what they cannot understand.
> ...


No. I do not think the way you think. I never said it is 100% accurate. I beleive everything is connected in a way or another though. Care to read more in this thread. We talked a lot in case you’re interested.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> No. I do not think the way you think. I never said it is 100% accurate. I beleive everything is connected in a way or another though. Care to read more in this thread. We talked a lot in case you’re interested.


*No there's too much to read, it won't change my mind anyway. Who even invented this whole star sign thing? Surely it's not scientific *


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > No. I do not think the way you think. I never said it is 100% accurate. I beleive everything is connected in a way or another though. Care to read more in this thread. We talked a lot in case you’re interested.
> ...


I’ve seen this coming. Aries in general are not patient by nature.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I’ve seen this coming. Aries in general are not patient by nature.


_*Oh come off it hahaha You don't have to be an Aries to be impatient *_


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve seen this coming. Aries in general are not patient by nature.
> ...


That’s why I said by nature. Aries lack patience which can be a good thing sometimes especially in some situations and professions.
But if an Aries learns to be patient, he/she can stop working for other people and be their own boss.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> That’s why I said by nature. Aries lack patience which can be a good thing sometimes especially in some situations and professions.
> But if an Aries learns to be patient, he/she can stop working for other people and be their own boss.


_*I am my own boss, I am a god, I am anything I want to be, I do what I want when I want and don't let anyone dictate my actions, I'm impatient but I'm still my own boss hahahah I don't work for anyone, they work for me *_


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > That’s why I said by nature. Aries lack patience which can be a good thing sometimes especially in some situations and professions.
> ...


I know about 15 Aries in person and at some point they said exactly what you just said. You’re such a typical Aries.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I know about 15 Aries in person and at some point they said exactly what you just said. You’re such a typical Aries.


*Most people say they think I'm a 'typical Leo'. So nah, you don't make sense. It's a load of bull crap*


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > I know about 15 Aries in person and at some point they said exactly what you just said. You’re such a typical Aries.
> ...


So people around you talk Astrology! Maybe that’s why you think it’s rubbish.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> So people around you talk Astrology! Maybe that’s why you think it’s rubbish.


_*Yes, a lot of people I know believe in astrology, my ex girlfriend was always going on about it (not the reason we split up though hhahaha) but that's not the reason why I think it's rubbish, I just think it is, it's not accurate, you still didn't answer my question: Who invented the star signs? Some drunken astrologer fool who thinks personality is dependent on some stars in the sky? F- ing ridiculous*_


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Leo, ISTP


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Loaf said:


> Leo, ISTP


I hate ISTPs. They're so selfish, immature and incompetent.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

LCracker said:


> I hate ISTPs. They're so selfish, immature and incompetent.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Loaf said:


>


*borrringgggg!*


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

The Conundrum said:


> I thought about that possibility. But holy shit, music? Animals?
> 
> What "scared" me, is the fact that it was just as accurate as a MBTI test. You also relate to those descriptions because you are an ISTJ, we are MBTI "cousins". I'm not saying the chart described me personally and it was made just for me, I'm saying it described my type pretty well. (INTJ)
> 
> ...



MBTI in some way also suffers from the Forer effect ( even though its WAY more reliable than astrology, while one based on something, the other based on nothing ) .

And im not really an ISTJ, The types that are the closest to me are either INFP, INTP or ISFP


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Loaf said:


> Leo, ISTP


The Leo ISTP

“Being an ISTP and a Leo
The Leo introvert is very passionate and generous with the people they are close to. They tend to keep to themselves, but aren’t afraid to take charge and be leaders when the time calls for it. The Leo introvert has a quiet confidence that can radiate around them.
The Leo sensor tends to be a rather dominant individual that isn’t afraid to impose their will. They also have a taste for the finer things in life, and aren’t afraid to indulge in more expensive things. This type enjoys taking in the world around them and relaxing to enjoy it.
The Leo thinker is very logical and will think through difficult problems in order to find a way to solve them. The Leo thinker is passionate, but they know how to keep those emotions in check in order to solve their objective.

The Leo perceiver wants to take in life at their own pace. They know what they want, but they are flexible and adaptable to new situations. This type may be seen as lazy, but they know what things require their attention and effort, and which are less important. This type is generous and able to meet the needs of others when they arise.“

Do you agree?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > So people around you talk Astrology! Maybe that’s why you think it’s rubbish.
> ...


How old are you?


----------



## reversedsweets (Jun 19, 2018)

MBTI:ISFP
Sun sign:Aries
Moon sign:Taurus
Rising sign:Virgo

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

reversedsweets said:


> MBTI:ISFP
> Sun sign:Aries
> Moon sign:Taurus
> Rising sign:Virgo
> ...


THE ARIES ISFP

“Being an ISFP and an Aries
As an Aries introvert, they tend to be strong willed and determined when they need to be. Don’t let their quietness and alone time be mistaken for lack of determination or action, because they are fully capable of making things happen. The introverted Aries prefers to wear comfortable clothing and can be a bit impatient and short tempered when someone is taking up too much of their time. They can also be quietly passionate, confident and honest about things that matter most to them.
As an Aries sensor, they tend to be very instinctual and able to rise to challenges in the present moment. The Aries sensor is able to size up their environment and make the moves necessary to complete their goals. The Aries sensor can be seen as a bit aggressive, but they know what they want out of life and their relationships and are confident they can use their willpower to shape the world around them. This can be intimidating to others, but they are not afraid of a challenge. Understanding how they can get others to cooperate helps to temper their intense tone.“

So?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Or maybe this if we go with your Moon:

“Being an ISFP and a Taurus
As a Taurus introvert, they are very introspective and reflective. The Taurus introvert takes the time to “smell the roses” and enjoy the simple things in life and set up a life that fits in with their “inner world.” Taurus introverts tend to move at their own pace, and remain committed to fulfilling their goals.
As a Taurus sensor, they enjoy being hands on and taking in and shaping their immediate surroundings. A Taurus sensor will likely be one to enjoy life in a hedonistic way, wanting to enjoy a materialistic lifestyle that they have worked hard to build and earn.
As a Taurus feeler, they tend to pay more attention to close relationships while still being focused on their career. The Taurus feeler may form close bonds with family, friends and their significant other. In a relationship, the Taurus will be nurturing and caring, forming a strong emotional bond.

As a Taurus perceiver, they tend to enjoy themselves and take in the world around them more before rushing to a decision. This Taurus stays committed and hardworking toward their goals, but may be a bit more flexible and willing to change paths if they see a better course of action.“


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Or both? You tell me @reversedsweets


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> How old are you?


*I am in my twenties. Why do you ask? *


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > How old are you?
> ...


Now I know you’re an Eager Beaver,
which means this..

Sun in Aries/Moon in Leo:

“You are someone who needs attention and sometimes you go a bit overboard being dramatic in order to get it. You have a clear presence that gets you attention; however you still use your clothing and behavior to acquire it. A condescending attitude toward others is possible, but you laugh easily and are generous and this essentially compensates for that. You have a strong loyalty that makes up for your lofty persona and your intuition is generally reliable. That means that you generally know who to be loyal to and how to go about it. One of the main features that you have is being yourself, which is very much an individual who marches to the beat of your own drummer. You have the courage of spirit to be real, to be creative, coupled with an ambition and assertiveness that makes you a unique individual. This results in a person who is the paradigm example of an Aries; one who strives to attain power as well as status along with creativity. Defensiveness and self-justification are foreign as far as your character is concerned, thanks to your inborn confidence deep within you. Generally, you know that you are right and do not feel the need to justify your concepts or opinions. You are someone who attracts other people to you with your determined spirit and bold personality and this makes you a confident leader. As frequently as not, your inclinations are correct, but your judgment is sometimes a bit lacking. Professionally, you are best suited for any career in which your executive and creative strengths can be put to use. The creative strength can be combined with your innovation and decision making and bring you success. You must, however try to be less biased. A role that some associate with being for males is fine for you. You should not be intimidated by your own assertiveness. When you are young this is especially true. It is very likely that you will seek a professional career. Self-deception is always a possibility for you, particularly relative to trusting others. Others do not always live up to your expectations and often this surprises you. Caution needs to used to protect against immoral people who take advantage of your trust. Most often this is simply a matter of putting your antenna up and using you excellent intuition. You are somewhat fixed in your opinion in spite of the fact that you are a pathfinder in many ways. You seem to have fixed ideas and beliefs in your mind and often do not want to give them up.”


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Now I know you’re an Eager Beaver,
> which means this..
> 
> Sun in Aries/Moon in Leo:
> ...


*
hmm... well that does sound rather like me. But I'm not condescending am I? And the whole self deception thing is just plain ridiculous*


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

LCracker said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know you’re an Eager Beaver,
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Fohra said:


> The Leo ISTP
> 
> “Being an ISTP and a Leo
> The Leo introvert is very passionate and generous with the people they are close to. They tend to keep to themselves, but aren’t afraid to take charge and be leaders when the time calls for it. The Leo introvert has a quiet confidence that can radiate around them.
> ...


Actually, I do, that's pretty damn close, almost to close for comfort lol


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

what are you, pisces?


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Sun - Gemini
Moon - Cancer
ASC - Capricorn

MBTI: INFJ

(Weird, huh?)

Edit: This guy wrote about the Gemini + INFJ combination:
https://www.stellarmaze.com/infj-gemini-bob-dylan-approximately/


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Aiwass said:


> Sun - Gemini
> Moon - Cancer
> ASC - Capricorn
> 
> ...


Do you feel relatable? 

Also you can read this amd tell me if you agree:


The Gemini INFJ

“Being an INFJ and a Gemini
The Gemini introvert takes live very seriously. They are rather reserved and quiet, but to those close to them, they can be very lively, fun, and talkative. They typically prefer to introspect, but they definitely have a side of them that wants to try new things and explore the world when they start feeling a bit restless.
The Gemini intuitive likes to explore life and take in all the possibilities. They are a bit of a dreamer, and want to see big things happen in their life. Their constant curiosity can get them into trouble sometimes if they dwell on thinking about how the grass might be greener on the other side. However, the Gemini intuitive is usually able to make the best out of life and the situations they find themselves in.

The Gemini feeler enjoys life and wants to experience it to the fullest. They value expression and connection with others, and strive to be put in situations to make that happen. They are full of passion and want an outlet for that, whether it is through the arts or exploring what the world has to offer. The Gemini feeler can be driven by their emotions, either through expressing them, or introspecting on the meaning of them.
The Gemini judger tends to be a big more organized and decisive than most Gemini’s. They believe in a work first, play later lifestyle, but they definitely schedule some time to enjoy themselves. They are likely to plan events that allow them to have new experiences and share memories with people they are close to.“


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> what are you, pisces?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Loaf said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > The Leo ISTP
> ...


What is your moon?


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Fohra said:


> Who are you talking to?


your majesty


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Fohra said:


> What is your moon?


No idea


----------



## PA_Troller (Jul 28, 2017)

ESTP 5w4 Libra


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

PA_Troller said:


> ESTP 5w4 Libra


“This combination is both contradictory and complimentary when considering whole and parts. That is, there are many overlapping traits or similarities of each aspect of the combination, yet each aspect as a whole doesn’t necessarily match up. It’s quite a yin/yang combination.
•Libra is all about rationale, fairness 
and justice, very polished.
•ESTP types are the entrepreneurs, they are live in the moment sort of people, the entertainers at a party, prefer doing than discussing, logical minds, disliked regimented structure, rules are meant to be broken.

But if it all balances out nicely then the outcome is very interesting.
Libra ESTP:
•Very good at reading people.
•Quick minds, able to bring facts and information to the front of their mind within seconds.
•Very competitive.
•Mental strength, very intelligent.
•*Skilled manipulators.
•Sarcastic and well spoken, very good with their words,
•Have the art of appearing one way down, they can appear proper when they feel the exact opposite,
•Naturally suave, polished, poised, intelligent.
•They struggle with their two conflicting sides of*“poised and proper” and*“punk and I don’t give a fuck”
Ultimately they are incredibly cool, and you’re never 100% sure what you’ll get depending on their mood. But they are people you can count on.”

Do you agree?


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Iamtheman25 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you talking to?
> ...


I have 0 Pisces in my Birth Chart.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Loaf said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > What is your moon?
> ...


In case you want to know more:
https://astro-charts.com/tools/new/birthchart/


----------



## Cary47 (Jul 19, 2018)

Leo 8/15
Not sure about MBTI
Is this INFP?
What is N -- I forget


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ENTJ

Pisces sun sign

Leo Moon sign


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Cary47 said:


> Leo 8/15
> Not sure about MBTI
> Is this INFP?
> What is N -- I forget


Be sure of your type so that we compare.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Elemental Love:
- When the synastry is harmonious between two Venus signs, there’s a heart affinity, and desire to share pleasures of life together.
- There’s a great natural rapport when Venus is in the same element. The elements are fire, earth, air, and water.
- Venus in masculine signs (Aries, Gemini, Leo, Libra, Sagittarius, Aquarius) tends to make love sparks of passion and drama.
- Venus in feminine signs (Taurus, Cancer, Virgo, Scorpio, Capricorn, Pisces) shares a flowing harmony that’s more receptive.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Auspicious Venus:
- Venus in the first house of personality and appearance graces you with a pleasing look that others respond to enthusiastically.
- If your Sun and Venus are aligned, this adds charm to your basic nature, and everyone wants to bask in your warmth.
- If your Moon is aligned with Venus, you’ve likely got a heart for artistic creation and can express from the depths of your soul.
- If your Jupiter is aligned with Venus, you’re gifted with helpful friends and allies that bring abundant expansion to your life.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Ii believe ENFJ or ENFP fit you well you know. You really care about relationships and emotions. I just cant be sure to tell if its Fi or Fe.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Ii believe ENFJ or ENFP fit you well you know. You really care about relationships and emotions. I just cant be sure to tell if its Fi or Fe.


And this is your Venusian Ideal:

- Wholesome, feminine looks.
- The spirit of continual self improvement.
- A thoughtful lover who remembers his schedule and favorites.
- Those who respect his hermit side, and times of needing solo space to find balance.
- Sincerity, a bright mind, and cleanliness of body and spirit.
- Friends and lovers who help him with self-acceptance, as a work-in-progress.
- The helpful bespectacled librarian, the smartest girl in the class, a hardworking and humble person in the background.

Am I right?


----------



## PerfectlyImperfect (Jul 22, 2018)

Fohra said:


> @PerfectlyImperfect INFJ SCORPIO –
> 
> The Scorpio INFJ is a little more forceful and intense compared to other INFJs. They are very loyal to their loved ones and they expect nothing less in return. These INFJs are passionate lovers with a great desire for deep emotional and physical union with their partners. They have powerful intuition and imagination that give them the aura of a mystic. An INFJ Scorpio is likely a very tough nut to crack and they only people to know what they want them to know about them. They may benefit from an aire of mystery that helps add to their magnetic appeal.
> 
> The INFJ Scorpio most likely possesses abundant will-power that fuels their inspired endeavors and exploits. They are fiercely independent but desire romantic partnership to feel emotionally complete. They are prone to jealousy and are capable of becoming vengeful and vindictive when they experience humiliation or personal offense. They tend to be upfront with people but may be somewhat untrusting as well. They are likely very shrewd judges of character and can detect lies and deceptive motives like a sixth sense.


THIS EXPLAINS SO MUCH!!! Thank you!!


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fohra said:


> Auspicious Venus:
> - Venus in the first house of personality and appearance graces you with a pleasing look that others respond to enthusiastically.
> - If your Sun and Venus are aligned, this adds charm to your basic nature, and everyone wants to bask in your warmth.
> - If your Moon is aligned with Venus, you’ve likely got a heart for artistic creation and can express from the depths of your soul.
> - If your Jupiter is aligned with Venus, you’re gifted with helpful friends and allies that bring abundant expansion to your life.


Usually when the sun is conjunct venus. It depends upon the degree on wether itll shine or conjunct or kazimi. Combustion is when venus is so close to the sun that it burns out meaning that person has difficulties with that energy. Kazimi is right on the sun and rules along with it making it severly powerful.

Only time when venus combustions works the other way around is when its exhalted. I have venus in pisces ( in its exhalted sign ). This means that my venus is stronger than the sun and thus doasnt get destroyed (albeit some difficulties).


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fohra said:


> ENFP Pisces – The Visionary
> A Pisces ENFP is likely an idealist to a fault. They may be ill-equipped to dealing with the mundane practical matters of everyday life. They are constantly seeking novelty and putting their creative stamp on everything they work on. They are very progressive and open minded and are likely to get on well with almost anyone. They probably have a naive and impressionable nature and may sometimes appear very gullible. Their quixotic idealism may oftentimes blind them to the reality of situations setting them up for disappointment.
> 
> ENFP Leo – The Showoff
> ...


 sorry for the double post. forgot about this quote )
(

Thing is I feel my ego and self esteem from my moon sign was blocked during childhood. I never could get that much attention other than my mother ( who passed on 15 years ago ). My father basically neglected my needs ( thus the interception of the mother is a sign ruled by the sun/ father ). I remember as a kid that I loved writing big and with my left hand. Parents and the school system forced me to write with my left and took out creativity / expression in my writing.

The 8th house is more or less heighted emotions . It can be bipolarish. also signals the death of the mother. This placement can also bring heightened intuition and deph, but alot of emotional baggage that be be intense.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

backdrop12 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > ENFP Pisces – The Visionary
> ...


Have you studied Astrology?


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fohra said:


> Have you studied Astrology?


I self study. I am not a master of it , but I try and learn every day .


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

backdrop12 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Have you studied Astrology?
> ...


It is a good way to undestand yourself and the people in your life. You mentioned the death signal though! How can you be certain it’s relatable to Astrology?


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

@*Fohra* 

The 8th house is ruled by scorpio which is the sign of death, regeneration,taboo, and intense subjects . The moon rules emotions and the mother how one feels and how one is nurtured ( by either parent ). in psuedoastrology ( yes its a real thing ) the 8th house can also signify how your going to die ( but ALL astrologers do not follow it ). that is usually the correlation I and others make make . another bad house placement I heard was the 6th house as it shows an abusive mother.

But this will also depend on the said aspects of a said person to understand where the said mother figure did wrong or right as if there are beneficial aspects ( conjunct , trine , sextile ) then the individual with the 8th house could of had a mother who tried here best with what she had, but couldnt provide. Hard aspects ( square , oppisitons , quincuxes , etc ) could show a neglectful, rude , or didnt know how to care for a child ( maybe even walked out on the family thus causing some sort of death and regeneration of familial togetherness ).

There are astroids that can also shed light on the mother figure like ceres and others I cannot remember at the moment .


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Infj

yeah i know, mercury and venus in scorpio. if you re looking for the fieriest relationship, its right here


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Sygma said:


> Infj
> 
> yeah i know, mercury and venus in scorpio. if you re looking for the fieriest relationship, its right here


It’s obvious with your moon in Aries as well.

Check this and share what you think? Do you feel relatable?

INFJ ARIES – 
“The INFJ personality has little in common with the Aries archetype. For one, Aries is viewed as a very extraverted and masculine sign with a forceful, competitive and magnetic presence. Oftentimes they are considered arrogant as well. INFJs are empathetic introverts with a rational and socially conscious frame of mind. They have more in common with Pisces or even Virgo.
It would be difficult to reconcile how an Aries person could identify as an INFJ since they are so very different. An astrologer would attempt to look at such a person’s natal chart to extract more details about their planetary placements. Many people do not know much about astrology beyond their sun sign, but astrology aficionados know there is much more to it than that. It is reasonable to suspect that an INFJ with an Aries sun sign might have Pisces or Cancer as their rising sign or moon sign. Or it may be that Mars, the planetary ruler of Aries, is in it’s detriment (occupying the sign of Libra).”


INFJ LIBRA – 
“The Libran INFJ is likely to be very likeable. They exude a friendly charisma that people can’t help but be drawn to. Their calm demeanor and sensitivity encourages others to confide and take counsel in them. The Libra INFJ will go to great lengths to maintain harmony and balance in their life and relationships and they often juggle many responsibilities while doing this. They are very conflict averse and will employ tact and diplomacy before they even consider going head to head with an adversary. These INFJs are probably especially romantic and idealistic with a special appreciation for art and beauty. They tend to believe the best in people and may be somewhat naive.
In conflict with others, a Libra INFJ can sometimes seem like a pushover and they may end up harboring grudges and resentments over offenses they failed to address. They however may be more vocal and assertive when it comes to injustices inflicted upon others. They hate violence and cruelty and will rally to the defense of the vulnerable and bullied.“


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

“I do not believe that forecasting death is possible. I have never come across a genuine astrologer who makes death predictions. Majority of the astrologers in the prediction business are charlatans who are looking to make quick money or give out random predictions (because they all know it’s, in the end, probablistic, they have a 50% chance of randomly making a correct prediction).”

I mean think about how many times the world was supposed to end for the last view years. Some things in life better to stay hidden and for a very good reason.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Fohra said:


> It’s obvious with your moon in Aries as well.
> 
> Check this and share what you think? Do you feel relatable?
> 
> ...


Two persons on this forum did do a full interpretation and both were dead on which was ... interesting 

That said, Aries is my moon. I'm very much a Libra - Pisces under the tumult of Aries. I do have a stellium in the 8th house tho, meaning that in terms of sexual pleasures / intensity I'm pretty much Lust embodied in human form. Astrology never was wrong about that one lol

Scorpio too strong


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Sygma said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > It’s obvious with your moon in Aries as well.
> ...


So maybe you are ~INFJ SCORPIO~

“The Scorpio INFJ is a little more forceful and intense compared to other INFJs. They are very loyal to their loved ones and they expect nothing less in return. These INFJs are passionate lovers with a great desire for deep emotional and physical union with their partners. They have powerful intuition and imagination that give them the aura of a mystic. An INFJ Scorpio is likely a very tough nut to crack and they only people to know what they want them to know about them. They may benefit from an aire of mystery that helps add to their magnetic appeal.

The INFJ Scorpio most likely possesses abundant will-power that fuels their inspired endeavors and exploits. They are fiercely independent but desire romantic partnership to feel emotionally complete. They are prone to jealousy and are capable of becoming vengeful and vindictive when they experience humiliation or personal offense. They tend to be upfront with people but may be somewhat untrusting as well. They are likely very shrewd judges of character and can detect lies and deceptive motives like a sixth sense.“


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Fohra said:


> So maybe you are ~INFJ SCORPIO~
> 
> “The Scorpio INFJ is a little more forceful and intense compared to other INFJs. They are very loyal to their loved ones and they expect nothing less in return. These INFJs are passionate lovers with a great desire for deep emotional and physical union with their partners. They have powerful intuition and imagination that give them the aura of a mystic. An INFJ Scorpio is likely a very tough nut to crack and they only people to know what they want them to know about them. They may benefit from an aire of mystery that helps add to their magnetic appeal.
> 
> The INFJ Scorpio most likely possesses abundant will-power that fuels their inspired endeavors and exploits. They are fiercely independent but desire romantic partnership to feel emotionally complete. They are prone to jealousy and are capable of becoming vengeful and vindictive when they experience humiliation or personal offense. They tend to be upfront with people but may be somewhat untrusting as well. They are likely very shrewd judges of character and can detect lies and deceptive motives like a sixth sense.“


Lol no, just a Libra. I simply have a lot of scorpio as far as my emotional workings are concerned is all =)


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Fohra said:


> “I do not believe that forecasting death is possible. I have never come across a genuine astrologer who makes death predictions. Majority of the astrologers in the prediction business are charlatans who are looking to make quick money or give out random predictions (because they all know it’s, in the end, probablistic, they have a 50% chance of randomly making a correct prediction).”
> 
> I mean think about how many times the world was supposed to end for the last view years. Some things in life better to stay hidden and for a very good reason.


Yeah. Prediction is possible though. As the name suggest it's a 'prediction' -which is likely to occur.(who knows) People before have done correct predictions too, but its not everyone's cup of coffee.

The world ending predictions- most of them were too funny to believe and over hyped movie scripts. But, few, I believe, are true and close enough...yet we won't be there...Also everyone's world ends when the soul departs for its journey...


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

OK, I'll play! From what I've read and what I know, as an ESFJ with Venus in Libra and the Moon in Cancer, I was *definitely* born in the wrong decade because I'd be a great 50's housewife! But I'll let you tell me if that's really the case!

Zodiac : Tropical Placidus Orb :
Sun Leo	29°15' Ascendant	Sagittarius	27°42'
Moon Gemini	4°24' II Aquarius	5°38'
Mercury Virgo	20°09' III Pisces	16°51'
Venus Libra	14°59' IV Aries	21°00'
Mars Cancer	0°15' V Taurus	16°50'
Jupiter Pisces	8°52'	R VI Gemini	7°53'
Saturn Aquarius	6°30'	R VII Gemini	27°42'
Uranus Virgo	0°48' VIII Leo	5°38'
Neptune Scorpio 10°58' IX Virgo	16°51'
Pluto Virgo	9°30' Midheaven	Libra	21°00'
Lilith Libra	3°11' XI Scorpio	16°50'
Asc node Leo	8°44' XII Sagittarius	7°53'


----------



## Iamtheman25 (May 29, 2018)

Sygma said:


> Lol no, just a Libra. I simply have a lot of scorpio as far as my emotional workings are concerned is all =)


Scorpio- from what I've seen in this thread has same effect on all the personality types with slight changes here and there...INFJ scorpio INFP scorpio....deosn't matter imo

@faora she's a scorpio too lol


----------



## yoyo88 (Sep 4, 2018)

Fohra said:


> I’d like to know if they’re related


Sun: gemini
Moon: scorpio
ISFJ/INFJ

So since gemini is a talkative and outgoing sign
It is seemed to be a contradictory to me


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

I am done here. Thank you everyone.


----------



## THY9899 (Aug 9, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## anil_pathak25 (Apr 9, 2021)

Our Sagittarius characteristics are generally said to include:

Honest
Straightforward
Reckless
yet sometimes tactless and irresponsible
Read a lot of information here which is helpful to all. If you also want to solve the problem of Married and Lowe according to your zodiac sign, you can report your horoscope. you to get the Best Astrological Report From Our Astrologers here online - *astrology report*


----------



## Aether-wannabe (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries and I'm unsure. My mbti changes all the time _sigh_ maybe I'm taking it wrong or I'm very indecisive xD


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Capricorn ISFP


----------



## Jackdaw24 (Apr 12, 2021)

Scorpio and INTJ


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Pisces Sun, Capricorn Moon, Gemini Rising - ENTP


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Cancer Sun, Aquarius Moon, Gemini Rising - INFP


----------



## fishflutter (Mar 14, 2021)

Libra Sun, Pisces Rising, Taurus Moon 

Dominant planet for me is the Moon 

I’m most likely an INFJ (considered being ISFJ or INFP but this is likely it)


----------

